# Pets... to heal or not to heal...



## Wolfsherz1982 (21. März 2010)

Huhu !

Nachdem ich vorhin in einer Heroinstanz ewig mit einem Heiler rumdiskutiert habe, stelle ich die Frage nun mal hier.

Sollten Heiler die Pets von Hunter, Magier, Hexer, Todesritter und co. mitheilen ?

Folgende Situation: Mir (Hunter) ist vorhin ständig mein Pet aus den Latschen gekippt. Keine Ahnung warum, passiert sonst so gut wie nie, ist aber auch egal. Daher hatte ich den Heiler, der sichtbar unterbeschäftigt war, gebeten dem armen Ding doch ab und an auch mal eine Heilung zu gönnen mit dem Ergebnis, dass neben dem Standardspruch "Pets werden nicht geheilt!" eine Reihe Flames und Beschimpfungen durch den Gruppenchat geflattert sind, fast schon wie in 98% aller Threads hier im Forum und sicher auch in diesem.

Nun frage ich mich aber: Warum sollte man ein Pet nicht mitheilen, wenn man nicht grad damit ausgelastet ist die Gruppe am Leben zu halten? Je nach Klasse und Skillung macht ein Pet bis zu 40% des Schadens des jeweiligen Spielers aus. Manch Erdelementar hat eine Gruppe schon vorm Wipe bewahrt, wenn der Tank aus den Latschen gekippt ist und meine Katze hat sicher schon mehr als einer Hand voll Heilern das Leben gerettet, indem sie einen Mob abgespottet hat. Es spricht also alles dafür Pets zu heilen, also warum weigern sich so viele Heiler es auch zu tun? Ich für meinen Teil, spiele auch noch ein Bäumchen und heile Pets grundsätzlich mit. Manaprobleme werd ich deswegen mit Sicherheit nicht bekommen und der Gruppe kommt es zu Gute, weil schließlich durch das Plus an Schaden auch die Gegner schneller liegen und eben eine Lebensversicherung für den Notfall da ist. Letzteres ist btw. auch der Grund warum ich als Hunter in einer Hero niemals Knuren an meinem Pet ausschalten würde. Lieber das Pet hat die Aggro wenns den Tank mal umhaut, als ein Stoffi :-)

Was haltet ihr davon? Pets heilen oder nicht? Und wenn nein, warum? Ich sehe darin nur Vorteile, wenn wie erwähnt der Heiler nicht voll ausgelastet ist mit Tank/Grp Heal...


----------



## Gromark (21. März 2010)

Also ich denke schon dass er das machen sollte wenn die Gruppe nicht gerade am sterben ist.


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. März 2010)

Ich heile Pets grundsätzlich mit.

Bei den Jägern aus unserer Gilde macht das mal eben ca 400 - 600 DPS der Jäger aus. Vom Wutgeheul ganz zu schweigen.

Priorität hat natürlich Tank -> Heiler -> DDs -> Pets. Ich lass lieber n Pet verrecken als nen DD und lieber nen DD als nen Heiler. 

Aber wenn die Luft da is dann kriegt auch ein Jägerpet mal schnell Nachwachsen+Verjüngung drauf. Kostet mich so gut wie nix und hält den Schaden oben.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. März 2010)

nö, wozu?

Ein Jäger der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann macht was falsch.. Tier heilen, aus dem Kampf zurückziehen.. ( Das Pet sollte ja eh keine Aggro haben also ist zurückziehen möglich).

Und wenn der Heiler eh nicht ausgelastet ist und grad nichts zu tun hat.. wieso bekommt das pet dann schaden? Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich möglich, dass das Pet so viel schaden bekommt, dass es geheilt werden müsste, aber die restliche Gruppe keinen schaden bekommt so dass der Heiler nichts zu tun hat


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (21. März 2010)

Also wenn ich mal als Baum unterwegs bin heile ich die Pets natürlich auch mit!


----------



## kyrea123 (21. März 2010)

Also ich heile die schon mit. Allerdings nur, wenn die Gruppe nicht gerade fast am abkratzen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (21. März 2010)

Also im Raid ist das ja grundsätzlich kein Problem, da die Pets ja automatisch die AE-Heilung abbekommen...

ISt also nur eine Sache von 5er Gruppen....zum einen ist es da natürlich ärgerlich, für nen BM, Dämo oder Unholy, wenns Pet aus den latschen kippt - aber andererseits auch nicht soo schlimm, weil die inis halt nicht so schwer sind. Du musst auch die andere seite betrachten: wenn ich mit meinem bäumchen unterwegs bin, heil ich nur mit grid und da lass ich mir die begleiter nicht einblenden (sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich für mich^^) - ergo seh ich deren weniges leben nicht. und da man auch sonst in inis nicht wirklich viel gruppenheilung braucht, geht das pet halt ab und zu mal unter...ist meist gar nicht böse gemeint (zumindest nicht von mir). aber wenn man wirklich langeweile als heiler hat, könnte man schon mal das pet heilen, da geb ich dir recht...


----------



## Lokiss (21. März 2010)

auch als priester kriegen du pets ob vom hunter oder vom hexer grundsätzlich mal n hot,,,,,,,,


----------



## Exelius (21. März 2010)

Pets werden mitgebuffed und auch gehealed. Wenn die Gruppe nicht gerade viel Schadne bekommt, gibts au schonma ne Springflut für en rot-orangenes Pet (also im healbot)


----------



## -Migu- (21. März 2010)

Pets werden nur passiv durch Kettenheilung mitgeheilt. Direkte heals aufs Pet mache ich nicht. Dafür haben die Pet-halter eigene Skills.


----------



## Skyler93 (21. März 2010)

wenn ein Pet den tank sein mob abspottet kriegt er garnix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn er durch AE geschwächt wird oder jemanden das leben rettet kriegt er natürlich Overheal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da lass ich auch gern mal den tank sterben mit meinen schama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin ein Tierfreund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (21. März 2010)

Pets werden bei mir mit Chainheal mitgehealt! mir da nun extra in xperl die petsanzeigen zu lassen halte ich für total unsinnig da es im 25ger raid die gruppe nur unnötig aufbläst!


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. März 2010)

Dass ist immer so eine sache mit dem Begleiter Heilen, ich für meinen Teil hab die Begleiter erst garnicht im Vuhdo gelistet und selbst wenn ein Begleiter den Löffel abgibt geht mir das am allerwertesten vorbei. 

Den Hexerwichtel brauch man so gut wie nie heilen da Phasenverschiebung, ein Anständiger Jäger (ob nun BM oder nicht) der sein Pet vernünftig geskillt hat brauch auch keine heilung auf das Pet erwarten da sich die gängigsten Tierklassen selber heilen wenn sie schaden bekommen. Das Wasserelementar vom Magier brauch man auch nicht heilen da es keinen schaden bekommt und der Gargolye vom Todesritter bwz der Guuhl wieso soll ich den Heilen wenn das Vieh eh verrekt?

Ich nehme mal stark an dass dich ein Jäger verbal fertig gemacht hat wieso du sein Pet nicht geheilt hast richtig? meine meinung dazu kümmer dich nicht weiter drum der Jäger kann gefälligst selber auf sein Pet aufpassenm wozu mana verschwenden wenn die klassen das selber können das ist mein Standpunkt dazu.

mfg


----------



## VaulTier (21. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich nehme mal stark an dass dich ein Jäger verbal fertig gemacht hat wieso du sein Pet nicht geheilt hast richtig? meine meinung dazu kümmer dich nicht weiter drum der Jäger kann gefälligst selber auf sein Pet aufpassenm wozu mana verschwenden wenn die klassen das selber können das ist mein Standpunkt dazu.




Fail. ER ist der Jäger. Riesiger Fail.

Zum Thema:
Bin selbst Zeit meines WoW-Lebens Überlebensjäger gewesen mit einem Wolf - und ich bin für den einen oder anderen HoT auf Pets.
Wieso?
Nun, klar, ich kann zwischen durch ein Tierheilen raushauen - 1 GCD, ist unter Umständen nen Explo mit 3x 5-7k crits. für ganze 3750 pet heal - das nenne ich Effiziens! Dazu sind das sogar noch mehr Mana als der besagte Explo. (Flamet mich wenn ich mich irre.) Mein DruidenBaumTwink dagegen mach einmal kurz nen Hot auf alle Begleiter in der Gruppe während die Gruppe selbst vorher gehottet wurde, und schwupp, mit weniger mana machen wir mal 6-8k heal. Ohne wirklichen Gesamtverlust. WoW.

Und nun kommt mir nicht mit "Ich heile aus Prinzip keine Pets".

Wenn ich meiner Gilde sage, mein Pet spottet aus Prinzip keine Mobs, die irgendwo kleben, wo sie nicht kleben sollen, seh ich auch nur die Meldung "Ich wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt."

WoW - großes Umfeld. Auch hier herrscht "Nehmen und Geben". Sonst heisst es demnächst, wie in einigen Spaß-Meldungen im Trade bei uns, "Heile und Tanke gegen XXXX Gold. wsp me plx ty"

so far.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (21. März 2010)

Was ist dass denn für eine Frage. Wieso sollte der Heiler ein Pet nicht heilen, wenn er ansonsten Däumchen dreht?


----------



## Zuvo (21. März 2010)

Also ich heile alle Pets mit.
Die gründe dafür sind z.b. die effekte von Hexer pets (spiele auch selbst als main hexer) den diese geben entweder +Gesundheit, +Wille und Int. oder ZM. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Pets bei manchen spielern 50% des Schadens machen^^
Nartürlich heile auch die Pets der anderen Klassen zum Healen benutzte ich Healbot und ich lasse mir die Pets anzeigen und da schnell en Erneuern drauf zuhauen ist ja nicht grade en Akt.
Ein Raid bsp. kann ich auch geben wo bei meiner Hexe der wichtel von wichtigkeit ist nämlich bei der Blutkönigen Lanathel (ka wie die geschrieben wird) den ich habe dafür sorge zutragen das die blöde Gravi kugeln oben bleiben und d.h. auf eine gehe ich auf die andere mein wichtel und dann sollten die Healer halt auch aufpassen das der Wichtel nicht stirbt auch wenn ich mein Pet heilen kann udn dies dort auch zwischenzeitlich tue.
Naja habt ein Herz für Pets udn heilt sie mit mfg^^


----------



## Redolan (21. März 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Huhu !
> 
> Nachdem ich vorhin in einer Heroinstanz ewig mit einem Heiler rumdiskutiert habe, stelle ich die Frage nun mal hier.
> 
> ...



und da wunderst du dich warum dein pet andauernd aus den latschen kippt? Kein wunder wenn das pet nen mob spottet...


----------



## Natálya (21. März 2010)

Wenn grad niemand aus der Gruppe einen Heal braucht heile ich Pets mit. Da ich auch Jäger spiel, weiß ich wie mega ätzend es ist, wenn ständig das scheiß Pet verreckt (es hat halt total wenig HP und hält absolut nix aus). Je nach Ini verreckt mir das Pet ohne Heal alle paar Min, einfach ätzend, da mit dem Tod vom Pet auch einiges an dps flöten geht. Und wenn du dann mal wieder nen Tank hast, der einfach nur durch die Ini rennt als gäbs keinen Morgen mehr haste halt echt verschissen. Deshalb: mitheilen wenn man Zeit hat. Jedoch gilt natürlich: die Spieler sind wichtiger als das Pet.

P.S.: Knurren ist bei mir in Heros immer aus und Ducken immer an. Sonst ist mein Pet ohne Heal am dauerverrecken. Und da hab ich echt kb drauf.


----------



## Rolandos (21. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> nö, wozu?
> 
> Ein Jäger der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann macht was falsch.. Tier heilen, aus dem Kampf zurückziehen.. ( Das Pet sollte ja eh keine Aggro haben also ist zurückziehen möglich).



So So, 

Wo zu!? 



erstens das Pet macht einige DPS des Jägers aus ,
zweitens, wenn der Jäger sein Pet am leben halten muss mach er weniger DPS,
drittens wenn er nicht als BM rumläuft hat s er sowiso Probleme mit der Heilung,
Viertens hat das Pet doch schon einige male dem Heiler den Arsch gerettet.

Allerdings stimmt es das, man zumindest aufpasst das das pet nicht zu viel Schaden abbekommt.
Und es ist Klar, wenn die Gruppe am wipen ist, das das Pet dann nicht mehr geheilt wird.


----------



## Defausel55 (21. März 2010)

Wenn man nicht voll mit der Gruppe ausgelastet ist heile ich grundsätzlich alles was freundlich und unter 100% ist mit...vor allem als Druide kann ich die Gruppe bzw. Pets mit einem Hot oben halten freut extrem die Hunter/Warlocks.


----------



## Minatrix (21. März 2010)

Hallö,

ich bin Diszi Heiler und egal ob 5er, 10er odere 25er ich heile alles was schaden bekommt, warum? Weil der Jäger sein Mana nicht damit verpulvern muss MEINEN Job zu machen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DKs und Palas bekommen ja auch Heilung obwohl sie sich selber heilen könnten!
Oben wurds schon mal geschrieben es gibt eine Prioliste Tank-> Heiler-> beste DD-> zweitbester DD-> usw. Ist das Jägerpet in meiner Skadaanzeige höher als ein "richtiger" DD, halte ich das Pet am leben und lass den DD verrecken *g*

@TE: Jäger die in der Ini des Knurren nicht auf manuell schalten könnte ich einen hinter die Löffel geben, mit einem Jäger in der Gruppe ist es für die meisten Tanks eh schon Streß genug die Aggro zu behalten, da muss nicht auch noch das Pet mit spoten! *kopfschüttel* Da darfst dich auch nicht wundern wenn der Heiler dein Pet nicht mitheilt, würd ich in diesem Falle auch nicht unbedingt tun, zumindest nicht ohne dir entsprechendes zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asterix1703 (21. März 2010)

Hallo

Also ich als Baum habe im Raid (ICC) genug zu heilen als das ich mir noch Pets anzeigen lassen würde um diese auch am Leben zu halten.
Es reicht doch schon das wegen Ständigen Fails der Leute mehr schaden rein kommt als nötig.

Dazu kommt das jeder der ein Pet hat welches Heal Benötigen könnte es auch selber Healn kann.
Klar geht daduch DMG Verloren wil ich net abstreiten. Aber daran wird es nicht liegen.

Was Heros angeht mal ganz erlich wilst du mir erzählen das irgendwer dein Pet in einer Hero braucht? Wo man doch alle Heros sogar zu 4. oder sogar zu 3. machen kann?


----------



## Atherioth (21. März 2010)

Klar gehören Pets mitgeheilt, sie sind immerhin ein nicht zu verachtender Bestandteil der Gruppe. Gut ein Hunter kann sein Pet selber heilen, Hunterpets werden aber meist eh mitgeheilt.

Mein Ghul als DK wird nur selten geheilt, ich habe keine Möglichkeit, ihn selbst zu heilen und bin daher auf die Beachtung des Heilers angewiesen, zumal er 15 % meines Schadens ausmacht


----------



## Godan LiHar (21. März 2010)

Ich heile mit meinem Schami und mit meinem Dudu grundsätzlich keine Pets mit.
Wer ein Pet mitbringt, muss sich auch selbst darum kümmern.

Wenn ich unterbeschäftigt bin, mach ich lieber mit Schaden auf den/die Gegner als ein Pet zu heilen.


----------



## Asterix1703 (21. März 2010)

Atherioth schrieb:


> Mein Ghul als DK wird nur selten geheilt, ich habe keine Möglichkeit, ihn selbst zu heilen und bin daher auf die Beachtung des Heilers angewiesen, zumal er 15 % meines Schadens ausmacht



FAIL
Todesmantel auf PET?

Erst Spielen Lernen dann reden


----------



## Exesor (21. März 2010)

Ich heile in Heros das Pet mit! Warum auch nicht? Als heal hat man nciht mehr alt zuviel zu tun in hc´s. warum dann nicht das Pet mitheilen? 
Wenn es wenig dazu beiträgt die die mobs schneller down sidn.

Nur in Raids lasse ich mir die Pets ausblenden. Weil da sind die dd´s mir wichtiger und man hat ohne pets meistens genug zu healen.


----------



## Asterix1703 (21. März 2010)

Dazu kommt wenn ich mir überlege wie offt ich schon gestoben bin wegen so einem Blöden Pet bzw. seinem Besitzer

dann soll ich diese Viecher noch Heilen?

Ich würde sie Lieber töten. :-)


----------



## Unwissender77 (21. März 2010)

Ich sehe das Heilen der Pets nicht als meine Aufgabe. Ich habe für diese keine extra-frames und achte deshalb gar nicht erst auf sie. Wenn ich sie mal Heilen sollte, dann nur aus Lust an der Laune und nicht weil das "mein Job" ist.


----------



## Weißer (21. März 2010)

haben Jäger nicht einen/mehrere skills zum heilen von ihren Pets?

ich heile Pets aber meistens eh passiv durch Kettenheilung!


----------



## manavortex (21. März 2010)

Ich heil Pets grundsätzlich mit, wenn ich Langeweile habe in 5er-Inis. Aber wenn ich Bejeweled spiele, hab ich ja keine Langweile. Mit meiner Paladina heilt mein Siegel des Lichts die Ini teilweise alleine, und das heilt auch Pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (21. März 2010)

Gegenfrage: Wieso heilt der Hunter sein Pet nicht selbst? Hat doch dafür Skills?


----------



## spacekeks007 (21. März 2010)

Jäger und Hexenmeister haben eigene fertigkeiten um ihre begleiter zu heilen da soltle es mal keine hinderliche sache sein wenn die ihre eigenen tiere mitheilen 

magier wasser ele´s naja die sind .. naja kann der magier schnell wieder herbeizaubern die dinger kosten keine reagenzien oder ähnliches haben glaub ich 2 minuten abklingzeit und so wichtig sind die wasser elementare vom magier auch nicht.

die jeweiligen halter soltlen ein auge auf ihre tiere haben und wenn vorhanden die spottfähigkeit auf passiv stellen soviel wissen sollte der jeweilige pethalter haben wie es geht was meiner erfahrung meist nicht der fall ist.

als tank mache ich daher die halter mit einer netten bitte drauf aufmerksam das sie das spotten ausmachen sollen oder ich lasse ihre viecher wenn sie aggro ziehen verrecken.

also fazit jeder ist für sein begleiter verantwortlich und es sind meist heilerfertigkeiten vom halter vorhanden um die begleiter zu heilen falls der heiler gut gelaunt oder gelangweilt ist kann er sie evtl mitheilen


----------



## Daryst (21. März 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem healer unterwegs bin in raids/hc´s dann geht es darum die GRP am leben zu halten...da gehört ein pet dazu aus meiner Sicht.
Allerdings bekommt das nur heal wenn Zeit und Mana da ist, zum Beispiel muss ein Warlock den heal casten bis das pet voll ist im Gegensatz zum Hunter der glaub ich nur kurz nen hot macht. Beim Affli Warlock mal ein sehr hübscher einbruch des dmg.

MfG

PS: Hunter Pets heil ich eher selten, weil das meist die deppen sind, die in HC´s erstmal noch 2 grp zusätzlich adden oder...huch boss gepullt, tod stellen...*hoffentlich sah keiner wer das war*


----------



## Yakashi (21. März 2010)

Ich spiele auch aktive ein Heiler, also wenn ich deine Begründung anseh, nunja egal. 

Jedem Priester ist es selbst Überlassen, ob er das Pet mitheilt oder nicht. Da ich Gruppenheiler bin, bekommt das Vieh ungewollt sowieso mit Heilung ab, also kümmere ich mich nicht direkt drum. 
Aber nach deiner Begründung sind es nun die Heiler schuld,
soweit ich weiß hat ein Jäger das Talent "Pet Heilen" nutzt... achne, vergesse bist ein DD hauptsache Schaden, Schaden und nochmals Schaden machen... aber andere sind es Schuld, na dann mal Amen.


----------



## Anato (21. März 2010)

Grüße euch alle, 
als erstes zu allen die sagen der Jäger hat eigene fähigkeiten sein Tier zu heilen, sicher es mag stimmen
aber es ist nur eine, und das ist ein Hot (weiß im moment leider nicht wieviel der bei mir geheilt hat) aber in den seltensten Fällen
reicht es aus, und für den schaden von hero trash schonmal gar nicht. (der betrag der alle 3sekunden geheilt wird reduziert den schaden teilweise nur). Und mit selbstheilung vom pet... ja stimmt Wildheitsbaum wars glaub (Hunde, katzen etc.) die haben gleich 2 nütliche talente, ein oberheal der selbst dann voll geheilt hatte wenn das pet 9% life hatte und "Herz des Phönix", das pet kommt mit vollen hp ins Leben zurück.

Ich als Priester heile pets auch AKTIV, warum? weil ich ebend selten ausgelastet bin und ich weiß, das ein Jägerrezz das 4fache von meinem kostet, und da ich soweiso nur 2mal in inzen trinken muss, naja mein gott^^

MfG Anato


----------



## scheffl (21. März 2010)

also ich zogg ja nen schami heal und naja pat heil ich eigentlich nur wenn es ne gute grp ist und kaum schaden kommt das ich auch was zum tun hab 
is das nich der fall und es is ne schei.... grp spamm ich eh nur kettenheilung und da kommt immer bissl was am pat an 
würd mal sagen is situations und heal bedingt ob ja oder nein grundsätzlich besteht keine pflicht das pet zu heilen 
wenn du mal mit mir in ne grp kommst brauchste keine angst zu haben <3 für pets^^


----------



## scheffl (21. März 2010)

also ich zogg ja nen schami heal und naja pet heil ich eigentlich nur wenn es ne gute grp ist und kaum schaden kommt das ich auch was zum tun hab 
is das nich der fall und es is ne schei.... grp spamm ich eh nur kettenheilung und da kommt immer bissl was am pet an 
würd mal sagen is situations und heal bedingt ob ja oder nein grundsätzlich besteht keine pflicht das pet zu heilen 
wenn du mal mit mir in ne grp kommst brauchste keine angst zu haben <3 für pets^^


----------



## Cold Play (21. März 2010)

ich selber spiele schami heiler und ich kann dir nur aus meiner sicht sagen (weis nicht wie es bei den anderen ist) es ist so schon schwer genug in raids das mana bei sammen zuhalten. ich hab zwar eine leiste wo die pets drinne sind allerdings werden die unabsichtlich ignoriert da man doch eher die raidmitglieder heilt (ja pets gehören auch dazu^^ trotzdem konzentriert man sich auf die hauptchars). 

ich weis nich wie es bei anderen klassen ist, aber ein hunter kann selbst sein pet heilen, welches er auch tun sollte um den heilern die drauf achten arbeit abzunehmen. und wenn mal ein pet stirbt kann man es in 10 sekunden wieder rezzen. bei spielern im kampf nicht machbar außer man hat 25 dudu´s im raid und selbst dort sind die br´s irgendwann alle auf cd.

hoffe ihr wisst wie ich es meine^^

mfg

CP


----------



## Hantorihanzo (21. März 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso heilt der Hunter sein Pet nicht selbst? Hat doch dafür Skills?



Weil Jägern das Heilen ganze 454 Mana kostet, das ist so viel wie ein Schimärenschuss, der schadensstärksten Fähigkeit des MM Hunters...
Zusätzlich dazu ein GCD und die schlechte Manaregeneration des Jägers (ohne Aspekt d. Viper).

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Heilung des Hunters bei weitem nicht so viel heilt wie die eines echten Heilers.


----------



## Zangor (21. März 2010)

Extra heile ich Pets nicht mit, lasse sie mir im Healbot auch nicht anzeigen. Im Raid ist es so schon voll genug. Und in der Ini muss die Heilung vom Richturteil, Heiliges Licht Glyphe und der Traumaprocc ausreichen, tut es meistens auch. Wenn das Pet dem Tank Mobs abspottet weil er nicht fähig ist knurren abzuschalten oder andere Mobs dazupullt, soll sich der Jäger gefälligst selbst darum kümmern. 

Zu den wenigen Gelegenheiten wo ich selbst mal mit Jäger unterwegs bin, heile ich mein Pet sollte es notwendig sein selber und ich erwarte nicht von Heilern, dass sie sich aktiv um das Pet bemühen.


----------



## Gerti (21. März 2010)

Asterix1703 schrieb:


> Was Heros angeht mal ganz erlich wilst du mir erzählen das irgendwer dein Pet in einer Hero braucht? Wo man doch alle Heros sogar zu 4. oder sogar zu 3. machen kann?



Stimmt Heiler und Tank braucht man ja auch nicht...


Oh man, was ich hier lese: "Ich mach lieber Schaden, als das Pet zu heilen", "Das Pet/der Hunter wiped doch eh immer die Gruppen, solls halt sterben", "Heilt doch euer Pet selbst",...

Wie ignorant seid ihr? Kein Wunder, dass die Community immermehr verkommt. Wo ist das Problem, wenn man mal kurz nen GCD fürs Pet opfert. Man kann ja nicht immer als Hunter den einkommenden Schaden selbst gegenheilen, als Hexer musst dafür sogar stehen bleiben, um dein Pet zu heilen.

Außerdem hat der TE gesagt, dass man die Pets nur mitheilen soll, wenn man dafür nicht in irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten kommt. Und wenn man also nichts zu tun hat und sich dann zu fein ist mal eben das Pet zu heilen, dann hat man irgendwie seine Klasse verfehlt. Oder kommt man bald auch so an "Ja der Shadow kann sich ja selbst heilen, den heil ich nicht mit"


----------



## Sabrina1 (21. März 2010)

Hallo,ich habe gerade wieder die Situation gehabt das die Leute mal wieder in den Mist drinnen stehen bleiben.
Wie oft muss man als Heiler den Leuten den Arsch retten??Und die Nubbeligkeit der anderen wieder gerade rücken?

Mit solchen Makros ist man schon unterwegs:
"Verdammt Passt auf eure Aggro auf,sonst
 Besucht ihr den Friedhof !!!"

oder:

"Nahkämpfer bitte Hinter den Mob
 und Caster auf Max Range !!!"

Da bleibt einfach keine Zeit noch ein Pet zu heilen,wozu auch wenn die Klasse selber Fähigkeiten besitzt das Pet zu heilen.
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen mit WOW,aber trozdem sollte sich jeder mit der Spielaufbau ein bischen befassen.
Lässt man die Leute sterben,schneidest dich selber im Fleisch und hast Repkosten oder es wird ein neuer Heiler ran geholt der so blöde ist
und weiter durchheilt.

Im Raid sieht es natürlich anders aus,da bekommen die Pets schon ne Heilung ab und zu.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## LubuLegend (21. März 2010)

Ich versteh die "nein" klicker nicht.
Pets = DPS

Und 600-800 DPS mehr ist mal nicht einfach mal so ein Furz der im Winde verweht.
Die Aufgabe eines Heilers ist es, alle Mitglieder am Leben zu halten damit sie ihren Tätigkeiten nachgehen können.

Wer keine Pets heilt, will keine Bosse umhauen.


----------



## Jabaa (21. März 2010)

Ich habe bei meiner healbot leiste das pet ausgeblendet.

Nicht nur das es unnötig platz verschwendet auf meinem bildschirm.

Sondern das der jäger wenn er sein pet sterben lässt selbst daran schuld ist.
Es kann zwar mal passieren wenn das pet ungünstig steht. Wie von aoe umzingelt und der boss auch noch aoe raushaut der das pet trifft.

Aber ansonsten hat der jäger genug möglichkeit.

Der hexer hat sowiso ne over heal.
Der dk beschwört sein pet sowieso schnell wieder. 

Achja ich ebsitze healer, jäger, dk, hexer ^^  also weis ich was ich sage ^^


----------



## Gerti (21. März 2010)

Jabaa schrieb:


> Der hexer hat sowiso ne over heal.



Das must du mir mal genauer erläutern. Wie kann man denn Overheal als Hexer haben?


----------



## Daryst (21. März 2010)

Ja stimmt Warlock hat den totalen overheal, indem er den Kompletten dmg einstellt und den heal castet und dadurch sein eigenes Leben reduziert, was der healer dann wieder hoch heilen darf. Gratulation xD

MfG


----------



## Noobydooby (21. März 2010)

Pet Tankt = Heal
Pet Tankt nicht = Evtlheal 

viele uis haben so mini pet anzeigen wen überhaupt = noheal


----------



## Braamséry (21. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> nö, wozu?
> 
> Ein Jäger der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann macht was falsch.. Tier heilen, aus dem Kampf zurückziehen.. ( Das Pet sollte ja eh keine Aggro haben also ist zurückziehen möglich).
> 
> Und wenn der Heiler eh nicht ausgelastet ist und grad nichts zu tun hat.. wieso bekommt das pet dann schaden? Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich möglich, dass das Pet so viel schaden bekommt, dass es geheilt werden müsste, aber die restliche Gruppe keinen schaden bekommt so dass der Heiler nichts zu tun hat



Es geht hier ja um die Frage, wenn der Heiler unterbeschäftigt ist.

Wenn dies der Fall ist kann er lieber das Pet heilen statt dass ich es vom, etv., Boss wegnehme. Es ist nicht viel, aber es ist DMG der da mehr kommt.

Wenn es beim BM Hunter wäre, wäre das ganze sogar extrem wichtig, was jetzt etwas in den Hintergrund gerät.

Wenn er es heilen kann, weil er die Zeit hat, die in niederen Instanzen/Raids gegeben ist, sollte er es, schon aus Höflichkeit, eben mitheilen.


----------



## Xorle (21. März 2010)

Vorweg: Mein Main ist Jäger, spiele aber auch Priester (in erster Line Heiler, auch in Raids) und Tank.

Erstmal zum Thema Knurren: Knurren aus, basta! Tanks haben je nach Klasse/Equip im Vergleich mit den DDs (wenn es gravierende Unterschiede geben sollte) schon genug zu tun, da braucht ein Tank keinen weiteren "Aggro-Horst". Sollte der Tank sterben, hat gerade ein Jäger genug Möglichkeiten Mobs zu beschäftigen respektive vom Heiler fernzuhalten.

Zum Thema Heilen von Pets: Natürlich heile ich in Raids Pets mit, denn sie sind 1. Gruppenmitglieder und 2. ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Damageoutputs bestimmter Klassen. Dies nicht zu tun schadet ganz einfach dem Raid, Punkt aus. Das Argument, die Petklassen können dies doch selber machen, ist auch mager, denn der Damageverlust durch das heilen ist je nach Klasse enorm. Natürlich steht ein Pet in der Heilprioliste ganz unten, aber wenn es machbar ist, dann sollte dies auch getan werden. Und die Petanzeige wegen Platzmangel auszuschalten? Sorry, aber schließt einfach mal Recount oder sonstige unnütze Fenster, dann ist auch genug Platz für ein paar sinnvolle Anzeigen...
In 5er Inis verreckt mir auch gerne mal ein Pet, weil ich da im Gegensatz zum Raid kein Grid (oder ähnliches verwende) und es schlicht und ergreifend übersehe...da finde ich das aber auch net schlimm und im Falle einer 5er Ini ist der Schadensverlust durch das eigene Pet heilen auch irrelevant.


----------



## Lord Kain (21. März 2010)

So jez auch mal mein Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele Hunter, im Moment als MM und Dual als BM. Eigentlich überlebt das Pet auch so. Wenns kritisch wird, gibts nen Petheal von mir. Und in Heros hab ich "Knurren" auch nur an, wenn ein Mob zu nem Stoffi torkelt. Und um das mal klar zu stellen: Knurren ist kein Spott sondern erzeugt nur viel Aggro. Man kann Tankpets das Spotten bei bringen, aber ne Katze ist kein Tankpet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt aber Bosskämpfe, wo mein Pet grundsätzlich hops geht. Gundrak Endboss zum Beispiel. Aber da interissierts mich ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich. Aber zu den Naxxzeiten war Heigan als BM ein ziemliches Problem. Zum Glück konnte ich mit unserem Priester ziemlich gut und da hat mein Pet mal ne Erneuerung und nen Dispell gekriegt. 
Im Endeffekt finde ich als Hunter, dass mal ne Heilung aufs Pet drin sein sollte. Wenn auch als niedrigeste Priorität.

mfg LordKain


----------



## Yakashi (21. März 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Ja stimmt Warlock hat den totalen overheal, indem er den Kompletten dmg einstellt und den heal castet und dadurch sein eigenes Leben reduziert, was der healer dann wieder hoch heilen darf. Gratulation xD
> 
> MfG



Du kennst aber im Dämo Baum den Skill wo du mit dem Schaden 15% deines Pets heilst oder?


----------



## Holzbruch (21. März 2010)

Ich hab selbst nen Hunter und mir ist es egal, ob der Heiler jetzt mein Pet mitheilt oder nicht. Ich hab meinen Skill zum heilen, wenn mein Pet dann zu viel dmg abbekommt, ziehe ich es zurück und lasse es bloß sein Wutgeheul weitermachen. 

Da ich eh MM bzw. SV geskillt bin, kann mir der "Schaden" des Pets eigentlich egal sein, ich habs eig nur wegen der Skills wie Wutgeheul etc mit und dafür muss es ja nicht angreifen..

Wenn der Heiler nichts zu tun hat - sein Mana für Petheal rauswerfen will, kann er das machen, solange er dafür nicht die anderen Mitspieler vernachlässigt.


----------



## dudubaum (21. März 2010)

die healer die ich kenne rezzen mein pet auch^^


----------



## cy.raptor (21. März 2010)

ich als beastmaster hab den heal meines pets eigentlich ganz gut im griff. aber wenn der tank mal aus den latschen kippt und ich mein pet weitertanken lass (ich geh mit randoms mittlerweile grundsätzlich nur noch mit tankpet in die ini) und der heiler sich weigert mein pet zu heilen (erst gestern wieder!!!), dann bekomm ich schon mal nen tötungsdrang.


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2010)

Unholypet 10-15% des DK schadens (1k DPS +), der Heiler der es sterben lässt is bescheuert...


----------



## Pristus (21. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]/quote	
Sollten Heiler die Pets von Hunter, Magier, Hexer, Todesritter und co. mitheilen ?
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]/unquote[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer heilt denn schon das Pet eines Magiers ? Ich weiss zwar nicht aber das geht zu weit. Die Pets kassieren doch eh weniger Flächenschaden als die Spieler oder gilt das bloss nur für Jäger Pets. Eins ist klar, ich werde mir nicht noch als Heiler die ganzen Pets ins Interface ziehen, das könnt ihr euch abschminken.[/font]


----------



## xpressla (21. März 2010)

Ich heile mit Vuhdo und hab mir die Pets auch ausgeblendet. Und um zur Frage des Threaderstellers zu kommen: wenn in einer 5er-Ini der Heal unterfordert ist, heisst das er muss den Tank auch nicht wirklich heilen, sondern maximal hotten. Heisst, der Tank hat alles im Griff. 
Daher: warum nippelt dein Pet dann ab?


----------



## BasiGorgo (21. März 2010)

pets sind grundsätzlich mitzuheilen
die kriegen normal wenig dmg durch die ae reduzierung
aber sie sind wichtig für en jeweiligen dmg output der klasse
laut webstats hat n hunterpet bei rotface knappe 1,2k dps gefahren
mein ghul macht raidbuffed auch so 1-1,4k dps
da inzwischen so gut wie jeder dk unholy spielt ist der ghul essentiel für maxdps
da heiler dafür sorgen müssen dass der raid die gruppe maximalen dmg fahren kann 
sollten auch pets mitgeheilt werden wenn es geht
wenn natürlich der tank oder er selbst oder jmd anders kurz vorm abnippeln is hat der spieler priorität
aber wennn grad zeit is kann man doch mal eben dem pet nen hot oder ne hleine heilung druffhauen

so far 
scan


----------



## Gondolim (21. März 2010)

Grüss Euch

Ich muss gestehn, ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber die Umfrage und das was ich gelesen habe spricht für sich ....

Ich spiele nun sein Classic vorwiegend, bis nur Heiler und habe im Kampf noch NIEMALS ein Pet wissentlich mitgeheilt ! 
Im Raid mit Gruppenheal oder (wenns überlebt hat) nach dem Kampf mal ein Hot drauf ist kein Problem. Jedoch wird hier, so wie ich das verstehe nicht von Raids sondern von normalen Heros gesprochen (?!?)

Wenn ein Spieler nur auf 3k Dps komm weil sein Pet 2k macht und sich daran stört, das sein Vieh den Löffel abgiebt ... na ja ... eehm ... *hust* umskillen/Klasse wechseln ?^^ *hust*

Und mal Ehrlich, wie Dps geil muss man in Heros sein wenn (wie auch hier im Forum schon gesagt wurde) das Pet 400 - 600 Dps ausmacht und es darum überleben MUSS (!!)? .... In Heros Interessiert niemanden diese 400 - 600 Dps !! 

Zu dem Argument, dass Pet Spott an hat, falls der Tank mal die Aggro verliert (und das Vieh darum überleben muss) ... Wer in Heros Aggro zieht, Sein Pet mit Spott rummrennen lässt und dann dem Tank die Schuld gibt, Irreführung/Totstellen, Seelebrechen nicht kennt und wem "Antanken" ein Fremwort ist der wird auch als Pet betrachtet und nur geheilt, wenn er den Kampf überleben sollte oder er wird gleich aus der Gruppe entfernt .... es gibt sehr viele DDs ... und viele die ihren Jäger/Hexer richtig Spielen können.

In diesem Sinne
LG


----------



## xpressla (21. März 2010)

@BasiGorgo: wer redet denn hier vom Raid?

Hier gehts um 5er-Inis. Daher versteh ich den Heckmeck eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. März 2010)

Es gibt keinen Grund, Pets nicht mitzuheilen. In welcher Form dies geschiet, passiv durch Richturteil / Rudelführer oder aber durch direkte Heilungen können die Heiler ja von Situation zu Situation entscheiden. In einigen Bosskämpfen ist es sogar nötig, Pets am Leben zu halten (Die Kämpfe, in denen man das Pet als Jäger/Hexer/Magier eben NICHT zurückholt).

Von einigen Gesprächen im Teamspeak zu diesem Thema ist es eher die "Gewohnheit" der Heiler, Pets nicht im Raidframe einzublenden und von daher auch nicht mitzuheilen. Dass man andere Spieler nicht sterben lässt, um lieber die Gefährenleiste nicht auf 100% zu bringen ist sinnig - Die Tierchen komplett zu ignorieren hingegen einfach ignorant.



xpressla schrieb:


> @BasiGorgo: wer redet denn hier vom Raid?
> 
> Hier gehts um 5er-Inis. Daher versteh ich den Heckmeck eigentlich auch nicht.


Vielleicht bin ich nun ignorant, aber dass es "nur" um 5er-Instanzen gehen soll, habe ich aus dem Eröffnungspost nicht herausgelesen.


----------



## Ignorama (21. März 2010)

ich habe eine hexe und mir ist es ehrlich gesagt wurscht, ob mein pet geheilt wird. nur falls es nach einer mobgruppe oder einem boss stirbt, sollte ich kurz zeit haben, meinen wichtel wiederzuholen.

ach ja und von wegen hexer müssen dann ja auch geheilt werden, wenn sie ihr pet heilen: also ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich sehe, mein pet hat nur noch 20%leben, ich heile es VOLL, dann zieht das bei meinem leben ca. 1% ab, also so gut wie gar nichts.


----------



## Ansalamun (21. März 2010)

Egal ob mit Schami,meinem Priest oder dem Pala ....das Pet kriegt auch ne Heilung drauf.


----------



## Destructix (21. März 2010)

Wenn das Pet nicht ständig auf ein Einzelziel geschickt wird, knurren/spott aus ist und man es nicht tanken lässt wird es geheilt.
Ansonsten kann soll der Besitzer sich selber drum kümmern.


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Von einigen Gesprächen im Teamspeak zu diesem Thema ist es eher die "Gewohnheit" der Heiler, Pets nicht im Raidframe einzublenden und von daher auch nicht mitzuheilen.



Als Heiler hat man eh schon genug Mist aufm Bildschirm und im Raid hat man normal mehr als genug zu tun die Spieler am leben zu halten. Wo die Prio der Pets dann rangiert kann man sich ja eigentlich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (21. März 2010)

Ist das wieder so ein Thema "Ich habs nicht nötig, ich bin Heiler und heile keinen Aderlass weg" etc. ?

Pets sind Teil der Klasse DK/Hexer/Jäger, machen einen Teil des Schadens, dispellen oder sonstwas.
Welchen ___VERNÜNFTIGEN___ Grund sollte es geben, sie nicht zu Heilen, wenn Mana/Aggro und Tanksupport es zulassen?
(und nein ... "seh ich nicht ein" oder "ist mein Mana zu schade" oder "was gehen mich die pets an" sind ignorant, nicht vernünftig)


----------



## Sabrina1 (21. März 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Ich versteh die "nein" klicker nicht.
> Pets = DPS
> 
> Und 600-800 DPS mehr ist mal nicht einfach mal so ein Furz der im Winde verweht.
> ...



Hallo,Dein Pet macht aber nicht den damage wenn es ein Gift,Fluch oder Krankheit drauf hat,heißt im klartext ich muss es auch noch Decursen.
Und Decursen gehört leider auch zu den Aufgaben eines Heilers es wird nicht alles von den Totems erledigt im Beispiel eines Schami.


Ich Zitiere deine Sätze mal aus meiner Sicht:
Die Aufgabe alle Mitglieder ist es nicht nur Schaden auszuteilen (Was jede Klasse mittlerweile kann),sondern so wenig Schaden wie möglich zu bekommen.
Dann hat der heiler genügend Zeit und auch Ressourcen um das Pet mit zu heilen.
Wer den eingehenden Schaden auf sich durch eigenes verschulden, nicht auf das minimalisierte reduziert hat bei keinen Boss was zu suchen.

Sorry wenn ich deine Wörter verdrehe,wenn es die Lage erlaubt bekommt das Pet ja die Heilung ,aber in 5er Inis wohl doch eher selten.


Grüße Sabrina


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (21. März 2010)

Hey,

ich finde man sollte als Heiler ganz klare Prioritäten haben, wer zuerst geheilt wird und wer danach und da steht das Pet von einem Hunter ganz unten. Aber wenn er nichts zu tun hat warum nicht.

mfg


----------



## PallaZ (21. März 2010)

ich glaub die heiler, die sich WEIGERN! (aus welchem grund, außer langsam aussetzenden geistigen aktivitäten man das auch immer tun sollte), haben noch nie mit nem hunter arena gespielt und wissen gar nicht, wie essentiell die pets zum teil sind. ein pet hat viele fertigkeiten, die der gruppe, aber auch vor allem dem hunter zu gute kommt
was diese lieben heiler sicher nicht wissen ist, dass man das mit dem hauseigenen hot alle 2-3sek mit etwa 1000 heilt, was ein absoluter witz ist
aus welchem grund auch immer mal n pet in bedrängnis kommt, sei es ein abspotten von nem healer, ein ungetankter mob oder ae-schaden, darf sich jeder heiler dazu aufgefordert zu fühlen einen hot, oder einen kleinen heal zu verabreichen.. wenn es andauernd verreckt sollte man sich allerdings fragen, ob nicht der hunter was falsch macht


----------



## Torhall (21. März 2010)

Ich gebe zu das Pets von mir selten bis gar keine Heilung bekommen.
Das liegt aber eher daran das sie im standart UI einfach zu klein dargestellt werden und so kaum ins Auge fallen. Im Grid lasse ich sie auch nicht anzeigen da ich das so klein wie möglich halten will.
Prinzipiell würde ich mich dennoch der Meinung des TE anschliessen das man die Viecher ruhig ab und an mal verarzten sollte. Gerade die Jäger Pets.


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2010)

PallaZ schrieb:


> aus welchem grund, außer langsam aussetzenden geistigen aktivitäten man das auch immer tun sollte


Ich frage mich vielmehr wie man sich bei einem solchen Thema so erregen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumal im Raid letztendlich der Raidleiter das Sagen hat und nicht Hunter X oder Heiler Y.


----------



## Vanderley (21. März 2010)

nen Jägerpet wird von mir schon mal ab und an etwas vom Wildwuchs oder bei meim Schami vom Kettenheal abbekommen. Aber alles weitere lasse ich bleiben bzw ich hab jegliche Pets im Healbot oder X Perl ausgeblendet


----------



## LiamProd (21. März 2010)

In erster Linie ist jeder für seine Pets selbst verantwortlich, so wie im wahrem Leben auch! Soweit ich mich mit dem Jäger und Hexer auskenne können diese auch ihre Pets hervorragend selber heilen, aber den meisten dieser Sorte ist es wohl ziemlich schnurz piep egal wie das Pet am Leben bleibt - hauptsache man selber fährt genug Schaden. 
Was auch wieder dumm ist, da wie bekanntlich das Pet einen großen Anteil an dem Schaden macht.

Ich selber heile Pets auch, aber auch nur dann wenn es tatktisch und Zeitlich passt.

Priorität:
- Tank
- [Heiler]
- Gruppe
- Heiler
- Pet

Ich hab es schon offt zuhören bekommen, dass ich ein schlechter heiler wäre aufgrund dass ich keine Petheilung mache. Ich frag dann immer höflich ob der Jäger etc. schon am Limit seines Könnes sei während der Trashmobs auch einmal den Heilbutton seines Pets zu drücken.

Bei Bosskämpfen ist das wiederrum etwas anderes, da achte ich das es der ganzen Gruppe inkl. Pets gut geht.

Und leute die ihre Pets gern mal auf Bosse schicken und dabei Knurren etc. aktiv haben brauchen sich dann weder beim Heiler noch beim Tank beschweren warum das Pet aggro und keine ausreichende Heilung bekommen hat.
Und mit der Begründung: Ich lasse Knurren aktiv um den Heilern gegebenfalls die Gegner ab zu spotten - das kann man auch manual machen indem man auf das Icon drückt oder in dem Moment das Knurren aktivieren.


----------



## PallaZ (21. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vielmehr wie man sich bei einem solchen Thema so erregen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das thema an sich erregt keineswegs, die unbegründet ignorante und unverständliche haltung allgemein allerdings


----------



## syntaxsniffler (21. März 2010)

Hi hab das auch mal gelesen,
leide auch als Unholy Dk wenn z.b der Ghul keine Heilung bekommt/nicht gebufft wird *ABER*
Die Priorität ist die Gruppe sprich die Spieler die brauchen immer/meistens DRINGENDER die Heilung.
Zur Healerpserpektive --
Ich heile eigentlich mit meinen Healschamanen durch Kettenheilung die Pets mit nur werden die mir aus unerklärlichen Gründen per Vuhdo nicht angezeigt aber wenns nötig ist heil ich per Mausklich auch mit (also selektieren und dann heilen)


----------



## Powerflower (21. März 2010)

also wenn dem heiler langweilig ist sollte er doch zumindest das pet heilen...
bei mir erklärt sich das sogar so : nix zum heilen= pennen= shit happens= kick = und kick is doof also was heilen egal was! oder sogar mal dmg machen... JA SCHADEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vielmehr wie man sich bei einem solchen Thema so erregen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warst du nicht mal gebannt? hmmm

Wayne

Zum Thema:

Pets machen einen Teil der Hunterdps aus, also ist in meinen Raids Petheilen sogar PFLICHT!
Ausserdem ist das so fairer den Tieren gegenüber und nicht so ne Sklavenhaltung wie im echten leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (21. März 2010)

> Letzteres ist btw. auch der Grund warum ich als Hunter in einer Hero niemals Knuren an meinem Pet ausschalten würde.


Ja ab und an eine Heilung auf das Pet zu wirken, wird wohl kaum ein heiler total ablehnen, aber eins das spottet und die aggro von elitegegnern auf sich zieht...
Das am Leben zu halten geht auf Dauer richtig ins Mana und ist stressig. Wenn knurren an ist musst du dich nicht wundern, dass dein pet ständig aus den latschen kippt also einfach Knurren aus und schon solltest du das Problem mit der fehlenden Heilung auf dein Pet nicht mehr haben, da es einfach kaum noch schaden frisst^^


----------



## Littletall (21. März 2010)

Ich spendiere den Pets immer mal eine Erneuerung, wenn die Gruppe gerade voll ist und ich eh nix zu tun haben. Ansonsten darf das der Jäger selbst erledigen.


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (21. März 2010)

Redolan schrieb:


> und da wunderst du dich warum dein pet andauernd aus den latschen kippt? Kein wunder wenn das pet nen mob spottet...


Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und zitiere/markiere keine Textstellen aus dem Zusammenhang heraus. Der Satz ging nämlich weiter mit "passiert sonst so gut wie nie, ist aber auch egal". Also wundere ich mich, weil es sonst nicht der Fall ist und außerdem ist dieser Umstand wie gesagt egal, es ging um die grundsätzliche Aussage von Heilern, dass sie Pets NIE heilen, nicht um diese eine Situation heute Morgen.




Minatrix schrieb:


> @TE: Jäger die in der Ini des Knurren nicht auf manuell schalten könnte ich einen hinter die Löffel geben, mit einem Jäger in der Gruppe ist es für die meisten Tanks eh schon Streß genug die Aggro zu behalten, da muss nicht auch noch das Pet mit spoten! *kopfschüttel* Da darfst dich auch nicht wundern wenn der Heiler dein Pet nicht mitheilt, würd ich in diesem Falle auch nicht unbedingt tun, zumindest nicht ohne dir entsprechendes zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Manuelles knurren macht bei Wildheittieren aber im Notfall keinen Sinn, weil das knurren nur Aggro aufbaut und die wird an dieser Stelle nicht reichen um die Aggro sofort aufs Pet umzulenken. Bei Zähigkeitstieren, die einen "echten" Spot besitzen, der ein Ziel zwingt sie anzugreifen ist das was anderes, der bleibt natürlich manuell. Wer mit so nem Vieh allererdings nach erreichen von Level 80 in eine Ini geht, der macht tatsächlich was falsch. Während man levelt ist das ja noch OK, aber sonst sollte es schon ein Wildheitspet sein. Wenn man nebenher noch questet kann man das Pet ja aus dem Stall beschwören. Lvl 80 Fertigkeit.

Aber warum ist es mit einem Jäger in der Gruppe Stress die Aggro zu halten ? Irreführung ftw... die halte ich immer auf CD auf dem Tank. Und das knurren sollte nun wirklich keinen Tank in Bedrängnis bringen...
In besagtem Fall heute morgen ist das Pet btw. durch den AE der Mobs verreckt, nicht weil es Aggro hatte.


----------



## ÜberNoob (21. März 2010)

PallaZ schrieb:


> das thema an sich erregt keineswegs, die unbegründet ignorante und unverständliche haltung allgemein allerdings



Welcome to WoW.

"Heiler sind eh alles <enter_your_flame_here>"
"DDs mit ihrem arroganten Getue gehen mir auf den Sack"
"Tanks können nix, halten sich aber für die Größten"
"Hexer sollen sich pots kaufen, ich heil kein Aderlass"
"Jäger sollen sich um ihre Pets selbst kümmern"
"Ich werf Need, wenn ich's für 2nd brauchen kann, was interessieren mich die DD"
"Ich spiel AK, die andern seh ich eh nie wieder"
"Ich hab Need auf die Kugel, kann man schliesslich verkaufen"
etc etc pp

mitlerweile ist das Spiel so voll mit Hass Arroganz und Ignoranz, daß es kaum noch erträglich ist, mit Randoms unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Ignorama (21. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Welcome to WoW.
> 
> "Heiler sind eh alles <enter_your_flame_here>"
> "DDs mit ihrem arroganten Getue gehen mir auf den Sack"
> ...



/sign


----------



## PallaZ (21. März 2010)

Minatrix schrieb:


> @TE: Jäger die in der Ini des Knurren nicht auf manuell schalten könnte ich einen hinter die Löffel geben, mit einem Jäger in der Gruppe ist es für die meisten Tanks eh schon Streß genug die Aggro zu behalten, da muss nicht auch noch das Pet mit spoten! *kopfschüttel*



der tank der gegen ein pet die aggro verliert sollte zwingend tanken lernen


----------



## Gnomigon (21. März 2010)

Das mit dem Pet erinnert mich irgendwie ein bissl an Futureman xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. März 2010)

Weil unser raidleader mal nen Fehler in er Planung hatte und ich als Heiler unnötig war und keinen andren Specc hatte, da healte ich die ganzen pets. die andren warn sichtlich begeistert, ich fands lustig.


----------



## RTM (21. März 2010)

Da wir ja im Prinzip nur von 5er Instanzen sprechen (da im Raid ja die Gruppenheilung eh ein Sterben der Begleiter verhindert), bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Begleiter nicht extra mitgeheilt werden sollte. Bei ner Kettenheilung und Co. heilt man die ja sowieso mit, aber ne direkte Heilung darauf macht keinen Sinn. Selbst wenn besagter Begleiter stirbt, wir sprechen hier von 5er Instanzen... da machen die 300 DPS (oder wieviel auch immer) keinen großen Unterschied. Schließlich gibts da keinen Enrage-Timer oder sowas...

Fazit: Pets nicht heilen.


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (21. März 2010)

RTM schrieb:


> da machen die 300 DPS (oder wieviel auch immer) keinen großen Unterschied. Schließlich gibts da keinen Enrage-Timer oder sowas...


Noch nie mit einer schlecht equippten Gruppe in Burg, oder HDB gewesen, oder? Mal sehn wer nach dem 5. dunklen Zerkrachen noch steht... oder mit 10 Debuffs von den Schlammern.... oder wie wärs mit der 5. Runde Wahnsinn bei meinem Lieblingsboss? Mal schaun wer da noch Mana hat und steht...

Deine Aussage ist genauso daneben, wie die Aussage, dass Tank und Heal JEDE Ini allein machen können...
Schonmal zu 2. dem Lichking davongerannt? Eher nicht, so weit kommt man da nämlich gar nicht erst. Und so geht es in mehr als der Hälfte aller Instanzen. Es gibt nur sehr wenige, die man tatsächlich in Unterzahl machen kann, wenn die Gruppe nicht gerade "imba" ist. Mit nur Tank und Heal gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht mal ne Hand voll. Aber darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.


----------



## BasiGorgo (21. März 2010)

naja ich seh das mal so
spieler haben normalerweise die prio im raid
aber zB beim blood council ist mein ghul für die kugeln eingeteilt
wenn ein heiler ihn dann nicht heilt hab ich 45 seks cd auf dem skill
dies würde dann zu 90% zu einem wipe führen


----------



## Eddishar (21. März 2010)

Die Frage ist doch ganz klar zu beantworten: wenn der Heiler Zeit hat und das Pet Heilung benötigt, bekommt das Pet gefälligst auch Heilung. Wer strikt sagt, er heilt keine Pets - aus Prinizip - der hat seine Heiler-Profession verfehlt. Wofür seid ihr sonst da? Natürlich müßt ihr keine Pets heilen, wenn ihr Streß habt, aber bei Langeweile ... klar! Und wer sagt, "wenn das Pet Schaden bekommt, hat der Jäger was falsch gemacht" ... hmmm ... ach ja? Dann gilt das wohl für jeden anderen DD auch, oder? Dann heile ich in Zukunft nur noch den Tank. Und mich selbst. Viel Spaß dabei.

Ego-Ärsche.


----------



## Düstermond (21. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> mitlerweile ist das Spiel so voll mit Hass Arroganz und Ignoranz, daß es kaum noch erträglich ist, mit Randoms unterwegs zu sein.



Menschliches Verhalten gepaart mit Anonymität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PallaZ (21. März 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch ganz klar zu beantworten: wenn der Heiler Zeit hat und das Pet Heilung benötigt, bekommt das Pet gefälligst auch Heilung. Wer strikt sagt, er heilt keine Pets - aus Prinizip - der hat seine Heiler-Profession verfehlt. Wofür seid ihr sonst da? Natürlich müßt ihr keine Pets heilen, wenn ihr Streß habt, aber bei Langeweile ... klar! Und wer sagt, "wenn das Pet Schaden bekommt, hat der Jäger was falsch gemacht" ... hmmm ... ach ja? Dann gilt das wohl für jeden anderen DD auch, oder? Dann heile ich in Zukunft nur noch den Tank. Und mich selbst. Viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> Ego-Ärsche.



amen


----------



## Ixidus (21. März 2010)

muss jeder für sich endscheiden. ich z.B. habe nie pets geheilt und werde es auch nicht tun. jede petklasse hat möglichkeiten, das pet zu heilen also sollen sie mich damit nicht nerven!

/edit
wenn mir langweilig in wow ist dann wirds geschlossen, wieso sollte ich nen spiel spielen wenns mir langeweile bringt?


----------



## ÜberNoob (21. März 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> muss jeder für sich endscheiden. ich z.B. habe nie pets geheilt und werde es auch nicht tun. jede petklasse hat möglichkeiten, das pet zu heilen also sollen sie mich damit nicht nerven!
> 
> /edit
> wenn mir langweilig in wow ist dann wirds geschlossen, wieso sollte ich nen spiel spielen wenns mir langeweile bringt?



Lass mich raten, mehr als Sticky am Tank, und Dauerfeuer auf Blitzheilung kann man von dir nicht erwarten !?


----------



## Tueferl (21. März 2010)

Also Direkt heile ich Begleiter eigentlich nicht da ich mir diese auch nicht anzeigen lasse.  Aber wenn ein Jäger dabei ist mache ich auf den Tank auch mal ne Kettenheilung wodurch das Pet geheilt wird. Also indirekt werden Begleiter von mir geheilt, Aktiv eher selten. 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## ChAzR (21. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich gesehen, wäre die sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich selber tu es auch nicht, bis auf bei Dreamwalker^^
Weil lasse ich mir in meinen Healframes jetzt noch Pets anzeigen sieht das ganze aus, als würde man sich in einem kunterbunten Zirkus befinden.


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2010)

PallaZ schrieb:


> das thema an sich erregt keineswegs, die unbegründet ignorante und unverständliche haltung allgemein allerdings



Wieso? Ist doch nicht allzu unverständlich wenn man sich als Heiler sein eh schon stark vom Raidframe vereinnahmtes UI nicht noch freiwillig mit den Pets zutackern mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und entweder hat man als Heiler alle Hände voll zu tun (dann wären die Pets eh niederste Prio) oder man chillt und dann stört es ebenso keinen wenn mal ein pet über die Klinge springt.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (21. März 2010)

direckte heilung auf pets.... ne passiv schon wie chainheal gebet der besserung usw.

aber wer mit seinem pet net umgehen kann bzw. es sterben lässt ist selbst schuld. durch AE bekommen pets eh kein dmg mehr ab, bzw ist der dmg so klein, das der scih mit der shadowpriestheilung oder schammitotem wegheilen lässt.


----------



## Kementari (21. März 2010)

also ich als heiler hab grid und dort die pets immer mit eingestellt. ist ja nur eine zeile mehr und stört jetzt nicht wirklich meinen blick aufs spiel, vorallem nicht in heros. im raid heil und schilde (bin diszi) ich die immer mit und in ner 5er auch, wenn nichts anderes grade am sterben ist^^ warum sollte ich die auch nicht mitheilen? sind genauso mitglieder meiner gruppe wie alle anderen. mir ist auch egal, ob die jetzt dmg machen oder net: ich war in ner hero noch nie sooooo beschäftigt dass ich nicht das pet mitheilen konnte. und wie gesagt, im raid mit meinen leuten, die ich kenne, ists eh ne selbstverständlichkeit alles zu heilen, also auch die pets! das wäre ja so als wenn ich sagen würde: die nahkämpfer, die heil ich net mit, die müssen selber gucken ob sie wo drin stehen oder ob sie schaden bekommen..... dann brauch ich keinen heiler spielen.


----------



## VaulTier (21. März 2010)

Nochmal an die "Jäger haben doch eigene Fähigkeiten zum Heilen!"-Whiner, Flamer und Idioten:
a.) wir haben eine (1, singular) Fähigkeit.
b.) diese tickt über 15 Sekunden ganze 3750 Heilung oder so im 3 Sekunden-Takt.
c.) Dies kostet 9% des Grundmanas.
d.) Dies kostet einen GCD in einer Rota. (Gut, da ich als SV-Jäger eh ohne Rota spiele und alle "Wir haben Rota, wir sind pro"-trotzdem in ihre Schranken weise - who cares?)

So, setzen wir mal Tier heilen mit Explo oder Steady gleich.
Explo: 7% Grundmana. 3x 4-7k Schaden (je nach ob krit.) macht 12-21k dmg.
Steady: 5% Grundmana 2-5k dmg.

Da sehen wir schon einmal - klarer verlust.

Da allerdings jede heilende Klasse/Skillung einen HoT-besitzt oder Massen-/AE-Heal, und das zu einem Spottpreis und Heilung auch nur Heilung ist - warum ist PetHeal etwas anderes?

Verinnerlichen wir uns gegenwärtig noch Vor- und Nachteile der Begleiter:
Pro: Proccs, zB 30% Mana, sonstwieviel Ap, 15-50% schaden, Krittchancen, Kleines Spottopfer für am heiler klebende Dinger (zB Coliseum 25, was wird auf die npc-pets geschickt damit die nicht am heiler kleben? richtig. unsere pets.)
kontra: ab und zu fehlpulls, ungewollter spott

Und jetzt das gesamt ergebnis - dass können sich ja wohl alle selbst verinnerlichen oder?


----------



## Crosis (21. März 2010)

würde sagen kommt drauf an zB hexerpets haben in der regel nie aggro und 90% weniger aoedmg daher werden die nicht viel abbekommen und zur not hat man in fast jeder skillung einen punkt zumindest im petheal drin(50%(bzw100% bei 2punkten) des schadens ans pet als heal)

dk pets halten eh nur beim unholy und da ists ähnlich wie beim hexer

hunter hmm naja man könnte auch den skill pet heilen mal nutzen^^

mage hmm dem vllt mal^^


an sich brauchen pets halt keinen heal weil sie ja fast keinen dmg bekommen weil sie halt auhc keine aggro haben dürften außer man hat den spott auf autocast(knurren beim hunter^^)




VaulTier schrieb:


> Nochmal an die "Jäger haben doch eigene Fähigkeiten zum Heilen!"-Whiner, Flamer und Idioten:
> a.) wir haben eine (1, singular) Fähigkeit.
> b.) diese tickt über 15 Sekunden ganze 3750 Heilung oder so im 3 Sekunden-Takt.
> c.) Dies kostet 9% des Grundmanas.
> ...




naja es geht hier hauptsächlich um heroinis wo pets auch die chance haben aggro zu ziehen in raidinis wo dmg überhaupt noch nötig ist weil in heros die mobs eh in 5sek im staub liegen und von daher ist dieser gcd wohl nicht so schlimm^^


----------



## VaulTier (21. März 2010)

wie zur hoeller schafft ihr es in einer hero mitm pet aggro zu ziehen, dafür lebt der trash nicht lange geung oO


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2010)

Das Pet gibt Damage? Ja.
Das Pet gehört zu der Gruppe? Ja.
Also wird es mitgeheilt. Klar - bsp. der Hunter könnte sein Pet auch selber heilen und/oder zurückrufen, etc. aber es klappt nunmal nicht immer! Es ist natürlich klar das Petheal ganz unterste Priorität hat - aber wenn man grad das Pet heilen kann, dann sollte man es auch tun.


----------



## Shirokun (21. März 2010)

Nein warum sollte man auch die teufelswache vom hexer heilen? o.O Die gibt doch nur den castern extra zm. Da würden die heiler ja größere heals raushauen und hätten weniger zu tuen... Und wer brauhct schon im raid einen kleinen dps push für alle... Und wer braucht schon hunter die mit ihrem pet 400 dps mehr machen o.O Und vor allem warum sollte man ein BM hunter pet heilen macht ja auch nur schaden....Warum sollte ich das geschöpf heilen was mir in einer not situatoin das leben retten könnte?  Warum versuchen wir eh den content zu clearn? Warum raiden wir überhaupt? Warum Spiele ich überhaupt wenn ich keine lust drauf habe? Warum spiele ich einen heiler wenn ich keine lust zum heilen habe? Warum habe ich mir da dann kein anderes hobby gesucht?....

Also mal echt. Wer sagt ich heil aus prinzip keine pets so einen würd ich doch net mitnehmen... Wenn man an 5% wipt weil alle pets gestorben sind und die raid dps da durch um 2-3 k gesunken ist kann der heiler doch gleich selbst alles pullen und dann fragen warum die tanks denn nicht spotten sie müssten ja heilen....


----------



## Arom (21. März 2010)

Pets sind Teil der Gruppe und werden natürlich mitgeheilt. 

Als Heiler versuche ich alles um ALLE Lebensbalken meiner Gruppe im grünen Bereich zu halten. Ich werde nie tatenlos zusehen, wie einer dieser Balken Lebenspunkte verliert.

Allein das diese Frage hier überhaupt auftaucht ist schon unglaublich.


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (21. März 2010)

Also nochmal im Klartext: Es geht nicht darum, dass das Pet Aggro hat, der Hunter zu doof um auf Petheal zu klicken, oder sein Pet zurückzuziehen.

Gerade z.B. komme ich aus HDB und mein Pet ist bei den Gruppen vorm Endboss 2mal umgekippt. Warum? Petheal war drauf, aber wenns einen vergifteten Speer abbekommt reicht der nunmal nicht. Selbst wenn ich mein Pet zurückgezogen hätte bei den Speerfutzis hätte es den Speer abbekommen, weil der nunmal random geht. Da hilft kein Petheal und keine Vermeidung. Vom Endboss mal ganz zu schweigen. In dieser Situation hilft nur ein Heal vom Heiler. Das nur als ein Beispiel von vielen.

Und an alle "Ich Müll mir nicht mein Interface mit Pets zu"-Flamer. Was habt ihr damals in den 40er Raids gemacht? Oder im Alteractal? Wobei im BG heilt ja aus Prinzip eh nie irgendjemand... und zu Zeiten der 40er Raids, haben die meisten hier wohl noch im Sandkasten mit Puppen gespielt... ich glaube da ziehe ich die Frage besser zurück... ;-)


----------



## Darkjoker (21. März 2010)

na ja warum sollte man die pets net mitheilen? ich tu es wenn aus der gruppe gerade keiner schaden bekommt.
zumal die pets immer noch etwas zum gesamt schaden beitragen. 

da ich auch nen jäger spiele finde ich es immer nervig mein pet reezen zu müssen. in der zeit bin ich nicht kampffähig und es geht schaden verloren.

also vote 4 petheal


----------



## Sabrina1 (21. März 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> da ich auch nen jäger spiele finde ich es immer nervig mein pet reezen zu müssen.
> also vote 4 petheal



Hallo,bleibt die Frage wieso bekommt dein Pet soviel Schaden das es stirbt?
Auch die anderen Gruppenmitglieder bekommen immer zu viel unnötigen Schaden.

Gute Nacht Sabrina


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. März 2010)

Ich heile auch keine Pets - wofür? 
Mehr Schaden? Das macht ja wohl in 5er Inis auch den Kohl nicht fett. Oh genau, es könnte sterben. Und dann?
Wie wärs mit Wiederbeleben wenn das Teil verreckt?! Muss ich auch, wenn ich mal als Hexer/Hunter in Inis bin.

*Dass Hexer sogar schon anfangen nachzufragen ob sie Aderlass machen dürfen (wegen LifeTap-Glyphe find ichs immer sinnig) finde ich traurig.
Dass Leute rumheulen weil ihre Pets nicht mitgeheilt werden finde ich affig. *

Wenn das so weitergeht bestehe ich auf eine neue Regelung für Instanzen wie bei Events im Reallife:
"WIR MÜSSEN DRAUßENBLEIBEN!".

Und wenn das Rumgenöle wegen nix und wieder nix so weitergeht, sind es bald die Heiler die schwer zu finden sind. Dann kann man WoW bald einstampfen, denn so macht das Zocken wirklich keinen Spaß mehr. Das Spiel ist schon so verdammt leicht geworden (meine Oma findet gefallen daran U25 Hardmodes zu machen) aber an der Spielerqualität und dem Teamgeist fehlt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2010)

1.) mitlerweile sterben tanks nicht mehr... nur wenn der heiler zu blöd sind oder der tank total bescheuert ist und mit grün/blau gear in pdk/icc rumrennt...
2.) kannst du dein pet selber heilen (sollte klappen wenn das fieh nicht instant tot ist)

ich kenne keinen boss bei deim ein pet durch die spielmechanik sterben könnte. entweder musst du es zurück rufen oder selber heilen. das healen der pets vom heiler ist daher total unsinnig und ich werde mit sicherheit nicht die pats im grid anzeigen lassen, nur weil du sowas nicht auf die reihe bekommst.


----------



## TMSIDR (21. März 2010)

erstens; hunter selber auge drauf behalten, muss das arme vieh ja nich in nem klingenwirbel parken
zweitens; natürlich KANN ein heiler kurz die ein oder andere heilung draufsetzen, da man als heiler in hcs eh nix mehr zu tun hat

die betonung kann is dabei wichtig schlussendlich is jeder hunter/hexer/dk selbst verantwortlich, schließlich wird ja auch vom ihm selbst erwartet nich unnötig schaden zu ziehen (kleiner tipp: w,a,s,d funktioniert auch im kampf)...


----------



## MoonFrost (22. März 2010)

NA klar MUSS ein heiler pets heilen. Beim destrohexer sind das 1k dps, die der heiler dem hexer weg nimmt und bei dps bossen zählt jedes fünkchen dps. Und vor allem greifen pets pausenlos bosse an, da sie von aoe und co nicht stark betroffen sind. Somit supporten sie den raid weit aus mehr als man denkt!


----------



## Adenedhel (22. März 2010)

jeder heilt die pets ok warum mekern dann immer noch welche muss sagen das pets ned sterben können wenn sie beherscht werden, was anscheinend mal wieder ned der fall ist..... Pets können vom jäger selbst geheielt werde warum muss das ein heiler dann machen. 
Egal ob einschlafend oder stress pur heiloer sind da um spieler am leben zu halten und ned um unkontrollierte Pets zu retten.... 

In Diesem sinne Adenedhel


----------



## Rootii (22. März 2010)

Also das Hunterpet kann den DMG vom Hunter um einiges Buffen. Und nein, die Pets ziehen nicht Aggro, es kann einfach viel AE DMG kommen.
Azjol steh ich wegen Trash unten im DMG weil ich meistens mehr dabei bin, mein Pet zu healen bzw wiederzubeleben, als DMG zu machen.

Somit is das Argument "Ich heal es nich.. macht ja eh kaum DMG" blödsinn. Eine Klasse mit Pet will das Pet auch immer dabei haben.
Im Endeffekt kommt weniger DMG, wenn das Pet immer Verreckt...So isses zumindest bei mir so.

Außerdem kann man als Healer einer Hero Ini zb eh Brainafk rumrennen, so das dort nen Pet heal alle male drin sein müsste.. versteh ich nich wieso man dort ein Pet verrecken lassen muss..


----------



## Freakypriest (22. März 2010)

Ganz erhlich ich finde den Thread völlig irrelewandt.

Pets werden sowieso automatisch mitgeheilt. Bei mir als Priester sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

Gebet der Heilung ----> Pets werden mitgeheilt
Kreis der Heilung ----> Pets werden mitgeheilt
Irgentwelche heal proccs etc ----> Pets sind auch betroffen

Bei andern Heilern sieht es nicht viel anders aus.
Im Raid bei uns sterben selten pets, ausser wenn sie ne menge dmg direkt abbekommen. Da sie ja schlecht allem ausweichen können etc wie mitspielern, aber in dem fall wäre es auch kaum möglich ohne Spieler sterben zu lassen.


----------



## Stevesteel (22. März 2010)

meine Güte, weinen, weil kein Pet Heal kommt.
Als Hexer kann ich über solche Kleingeister nur lächeln


----------



## Mäuserich (22. März 2010)

Vom Grundsatz her habe ich kein Problem damit Pets mitzuheilen, praktisch hingegen kommt das eher selten vor.

Warum?

Weil mein Interface Pets nicht mit anzeigt, deshalb müsste ich das rumlaufende Vieh regelmässig übers Grafikmodell anwählen um zu sehen ob es überhaupt Heilung benötigt.

Das ist auf Dauer einfach zu stressig, daher müssen die Hunter/Hexer/DKs halt ihre Pets halt wieder beleben.


----------



## Sorayablue (22. März 2010)

Bin selbst Hunter mit einer MM und SV-Skillung. Besitze in meinem Stall unter anderem meinen eigentlichen ini/Raid-Wold, der mit seinem Wutgeheul gerne die anderen DDs (klar, nicht die caster) und Tank im Schaden unterstützt. Knurren habe ich nie an, warum auch? Tank hat aggro zu haben und nicht mein pet.  Dennoch kommt es häufig vor, dass mein Pet wenig oder keine Heilung findet. Und liebe Heiler, seid ehrlich, mit dem nötigen Equipment und wenn kein dd/tank in normalen hero inis Müll baut, ist doch nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Wie oft höre ich unsere Heiler aus der Gilde gähnen, weil sie langeweile haben. 

Klar gibts genug Deppen in inis die es euch Heilern nicht einfach machen, aber in solchen Situationen verlange ich auch keine Heilung für mein Pet. Aber wenn ich sehe: heal hat voll mana, mein Pet bekommt aoe-schaden und zu tun hat er auch gerade nichts, ärgert mich das. Klar greife ich ein und heile mein pet, aber die heilung eines Heals ist einfach höher als meine eigene.

Hinzu kommt, dass ein Jäger sein Pet wiederbeleben muss, was Zeit in Anspruch nimmt... es dann, wenn der Heiler mit Tank und anderen DDs schon munter weiterläuft auch wieder hochheilen muss. Und, dass der Heal von einem Priester/Schamanen/Pala etc. effektiver ist als mein eigener habe ich ja schon festgestellt. Und ja, hexer müssen ihr Pet auch rufen, dieses besitzt aber voll life.

Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Wolf schon gar nicht mehr in random-inis dabei. Da muss jetzt meine lvl-Katze her halten. Demnach ist Wutgeheul gestrichen. Warum die Katze? Habe bei ihr Herz des Phönix und Wunden lecken geskillt. Demnach stellt sie sich gerne mal in eine 'Ecke' um sich vollzuheilen oder aber ich kann sie innerhalb sekunden ins Leben zurück holen.

Dennoch eines noch an die Jäger, die ihr Pet gerne im Turm Utgarde- Skadi oder Gundrak - Gal'darah im Wirbel stehen lassen: Sorry, aber das würde ich als healer auch nicht heilen. Ihr kennt doch die Inis alle. Pet zu euch rufen und gut! Als melee bleibt ihr da schliesslich auch nicht drin stehen.


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. März 2010)

bei uns im raid werden auch die pets der hunter/hexer etc geheilt, wenn es die situation zulässt. 

in heroischen inis haben die heiler doch eh nichts mehr zu tun, wenn diese sich dann aber lieber die fußnägel lackieren anstatt mal dein pet zu heilen - da hast du pech gehabt.

aber, du hast als jäger ja auch die möglichkeit dein pet zu heilen oder es in brenzligen situationen mit passiv kurz zu dir zu holen.


----------



## Starfros (22. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Dass ist immer so eine sache mit dem Begleiter Heilen, ich für meinen Teil hab die Begleiter erst garnicht im Vuhdo gelistet und selbst wenn ein Begleiter den Löffel abgibt geht mir das am allerwertesten vorbei.
> 
> Den Hexerwichtel brauch man so gut wie nie heilen da Phasenverschiebung, ein Anständiger Jäger (ob nun BM oder nicht) der sein Pet vernünftig geskillt hat brauch auch keine heilung auf das Pet erwarten da sich die gängigsten Tierklassen selber heilen wenn sie schaden bekommen. Das Wasserelementar vom Magier brauch man auch nicht heilen da es keinen schaden bekommt und der Gargolye vom Todesritter bwz der Guuhl wieso soll ich den Heilen wenn das Vieh eh verrekt?
> 
> ...



stimme dir da voll zu.

ich denke das es zu diskusionen gekommen ist weil der heiler sonst nichts zu tun hatte.
Wie dem auch sei , ich heile auch keine Pets.
Ich spiele selbst eine Heilklasse und dabei ist mein Main eine Hexe.
In den seltesten fällen werden pets mit absicht mit geheilt , zb wenn Hexe als Tank agieren soll inkl. Seelenverbindung. Da ist es schon sinnvoll das pet mit zu heilen.
Wenn mein Pet sonst abnippelt habe ich auch nie geschrien warum man es nicht mit heilt ,aus dem einen grund wie es schon gesagt wurde das zb. eine Hexe sein pet selbst heilen kann ob aktive oder passive.
Weiss nicht ob es auch eine besondere skillung beim Hunter gibt ,das das pet einen bestimmten % satz heal bekommt wenn sein herrchen schaden auf xy macht.


----------



## Sorayablue (22. März 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> *Dass Hexer sogar schon anfangen nachzufragen ob sie Aderlass machen dürfen (wegen LifeTap-Glyphe find ichs immer sinnig) finde ich traurig.
> Dass Leute rumheulen weil ihre Pets nicht mitgeheilt werden finde ich affig. *
> 
> 
> ...






Na ja, wenn es da nur um die Glyphe geht kann man auch Aderlass rang1 nutzen. Habe mir auch beide in die Leisten gelegt. Aber ich hatte bisher noch KEINEN Heiler, der zu mir meinte: "Nur für dein mana heil ich dich nicht." Eher im gegenteil, werde dann eher vom Heal angeflüstert, dass ich es ruhig zum Manaauftanken benutzen kann. Verwirrte World... of Warcraft


----------



## Starfros (22. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> Also das Hunterpet kann den DMG vom Hunter um einiges Buffen. Und nein, die Pets ziehen nicht Aggro, es kann einfach viel AE DMG kommen.
> Azjol steh ich wegen Trash unten im DMG weil ich meistens mehr dabei bin, mein Pet zu healen bzw wiederzubeleben, als DMG zu machen.
> 
> Somit is das Argument "Ich heal es nich.. macht ja eh kaum DMG" blödsinn. Eine Klasse mit Pet will das Pet auch immer dabei haben.
> ...



Gegen Argument.... die Pet Halter sind unfähig ihr Tierchen zu führen.

Einmal aus der gefahrenzone raus ordern und gut ist ...... aber moment das sind 2 sachen die man machen muss = DMG verlust in Recount , also geht diese option nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Soll nicht bös sein aber man sieht das man bei so einem Thema nicht auf einem grünen zweig kommt.

Aber wenn ein heiler überwiegend 10/25er geht und somit nie die Pets mit einbezieht in ihrer heilung , sieht man es auch nicht ein warum ausgerechent in den 5er inis. Die man mit verstand auch ohne pet bzw. Frischen 80er bezwingen kann.


----------



## Gerudan (22. März 2010)

Ich bin selbst heiler und ich heile Pets ganz bestimmt nicht.

1. Das Pet sollte eh kaum Schaden bekommen, wenn es Aggro hat weil der Tank tot ist liegt es warscheinlich an mir oder zu schlechtem tank.
2. Der Hunter kann sein Pet selbst heilen.
3. Wer braucht bitte den Dmg des Pets inner hero? Du kannst da eh keine Rota fahren weil die mob zuwenig leben haben.


----------



## Regine55 (22. März 2010)

1. Pets sollten nciht aktiv geheilt werden! Sie bekommen genug passiv heal von Kreis der Heilung, Vampirberührung usw.
2. Pets sollten in der Regel kaum Schaden bekommen, da keine Aggro und 75% Aoe Schaden reduce.
3. Pet Halter sollten selbst auf ihre Pets achten.
4. In ner Hc ist eh alles wayne


----------



## Nerjyana (22. März 2010)

Ich habe die Pets nicht mit im Healbot, werde diese dort auch nicht hinziehen und heile sie nur, wenn sie 'ne Specialaufgabe haben, wie z.B. bei Mimi oder das Pet des Hexers bei den Vier Reitern.

Ansonsten sehe ich das, wie so viele meiner Vorredner: Die Hunter und Hexer sind für ihre Pets verantwortlich, nicht ich als Heiler. DD's sollten ihren Char ebenso spielen können, wie die für alles verantwortlich gemacht werdenden Heiler und Tanks. Sprich: das Pet zurückziehen, aggroreduzierende Fähigkeiten einsetzen, aus irgendwelchen Suppen rauslaufen etc etc. Das ist Eure Aufgabe in 'ner Ini, in 'nem Raid. 

Warum heilst Du Dein Pet nicht, oder ziehst es zurück in der o.b. Szene? Weil dann die DPS flöten gehen? Wenn der Heiler nix zu tun hatte, dann war die Ini wohl kein Thema, ergo hast Du auch genug Zeit, Dich um Dein Pet zu kümmern und die DPS sind dann eh wayne. 

Aber wie wärs denn damit: zukünftig gehen wir in 10er Raids mit 4-5 Heilern rein, damit die DD's ausreichend Bomben können, weil dann kann man ja jedes Stehenbleiben und jedes Aggroziehen wegheilen^^


----------



## Fremder123 (22. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> in heroischen inis haben die heiler doch eh nichts mehr zu tun, wenn diese sich dann aber lieber die fußnägel lackieren anstatt mal dein pet zu heilen - da hast du pech gehabt.


Heut morgen noch fix die daily hero vor Arbeit gemacht und mich als Heiler eingetragen (Paladin). Es ist PdC hero dran, also nicht eben die einfachste aller heroischen Instanzen (je nach Verhalten der Mitspieler). Nach dem Pferdekampf warte ich darauf dass der 2. Pala, welcher als Tank markiert war, sein Tankequip anzieht. Es passierte aber nix, er blieb bei 27k Leben (gebufft!). Ich sah mir sein Equip an und erblickte einen wilden Mix aus DD-/ Tank-/ Heilerklamotten. Unter anderem benutzte er das Heilschild aus PdK 25 zum tanken.

Auch die DDs waren mit im Schnitt 2k DPS nicht die größten Schadensmacher des Realmpool. Der anwesende Jäger blieb sogar hartnäckig unter dem Tankschaden. Ich heilte mir die Finger wund (es kam natürlich auch noch Blondlocke mit ihrem netten fear und nicht der einfachere Eadric) und hatte nach Blondi noch 5k Mana übrig (von gebufften 32k). Bei einem Paladin sagt das einiges aus wieviel er da eben heilen musste. Und als Einzelzielheiler blieb beim besten Willen KEIN Spielraum, um auch noch irgendein Pet mitzuheilen.

Fazit: Ich heile Pets mit, wenn es die Situation erlaubt/ die Gruppe gut ist/ es in der jeweiligen Ini nicht so viel zu tun gibt. Wenn ich gut drauf bin frag ich manchmal sogar, ob der Jäger/ Hexer Petheilung wünscht. Standardmäßig habe ich Pets aber nicht im healbot angezeigt. Ist halt immer situationsabhängig und da ich auch keine Massenheilung wie die anderen Heilklassen besitze, muss im Zweifelsfall halt das Pet verrecken. Lieber soll der Jäger 200 DPS weniger machen in jenem Moment als dass er selbst im Dreck liegt und gar kein Schaden mehr von ihm kommt. Oder er muss sich eben mal selbst um das Tier kümmern... ist ja schließlich seins.^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. März 2010)

in vielen heilinterfaces tauchen pets schlicht nicht auf. selber drauf aufpassen, da die -90% aoe dmg haben müsn sie aggro ziehn um zu sterben oder direkt ein gift drauf haben. dann entweder mal selber petheal anwerfen oder es überlebt einfach am auto grpheal er ja sowieso rüberkommt



Fremder123 schrieb:


> auch keine Massenheilung wie die anderen Heilklassen besitze,


glyphe heiliges licht (die du haben solltest) + lichtrichten reicht fürs pet und richten musst du ja eh


----------



## Strickjacke (22. März 2010)

.


----------



## nightwax (22. März 2010)

Also in Hero inzen gehe ich sowieso als shadow rein, das bisschen schaden heilt man auch so locker weg. (ausgenommen 3 neue inis)

Mich persönlich interessieren Pets nicht, die Jäger oder Hexer juckt es ja auch net mal aufs Omen zu schauen und zu sehen das der Tank ihre Aggro net halten kann.

Klar sollte man das jetz nicht verallgemeinern, aber gerade in Randoms wird ja immer geflamt wenn was net nach ihren wünschen läuft.


----------



## PallaZ (22. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch nicht allzu unverständlich wenn man sich als Heiler sein eh schon stark vom Raidframe vereinnahmtes UI nicht noch freiwillig mit den Pets zutackern mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im raid lass ich mir auch, wenn vorhanden, bis zu 5 gruppen anzeigen + *alle* dazugehörigen pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die petleiste ist echt winzig. denn dort lässt man sich ja weder mana, noch buffs oder debuffs anzeigen
man sieht einfach nur einen kleinen grünen balken mit namen versehen und das wars


----------



## Helix667 (22. März 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gehts hier doch ieder nur darum das die Petbesitzer der Meinung sind, der/die  Heiler würden Ihnen zu wenig aufmerksamkeit opfern. 




Ich persönlich habe längere Zeit nen Healpala gespielt und spiele jetzt nen Priester beide als Holy. Und bei mir gibts kein Petheal. Jedenfalls nicht aktiv. Lediglich wenn wirlich nicht mehr zu tun ist und nen Pet mal nen Hotvertragen kann ok ja aber es ist nicht so das ich ich die Aussage, Pets müssten geheilt werden, unterstüzen würde. 

Wie schon mehrfach hier gesagt, jeder Pethalter ist dazu in der Lage das überleben seines Begleiters selbst zu organisieren. Sei es das Pet vom Schaden fernzuhalten oder zu heilen. Dazu kommt das AE-Schaden um 90% reduziert ist, so dass ein tier wirklich nur in bedrängnis gerät, wenn es direkten Schaden vom Mob bekommt. Aber sollte ein Pet das haben, nein. Nur wenn es als Tank eingesetzt wird und dann ist auch klar das es heal bekommt. 

Beim Buffen sehe ich das wieder anders, ich bin gerne bereit ein Pet mit sinvollen Buffs zu versorgen. Guhle, Jägertiere und Dämonen haben ja die ein oder anderen Stats die sich auf den Schaden ihrer Halter auswirken.


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (22. März 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> *Ich heile auch keine Pets - wofür? *
> ....
> Das Spiel ist schon so verdammt leicht geworden (meine Oma findet gefallen daran U25 Hardmodes zu machen) aber an der Spielerqualität und dem *Teamgeist* fehlt es.
> 
> ...


Das muss ich einfach Quoten... sich selbst eine Frage beantworten und es selbst nich raffen, da gehört echt viel dazu...
Mal echt "der Hunter soll selbst auf sein Pet achten" ist ja wohl genau das Gegenteil von Teamgeist, sich aber darüber beschweren, dass genau der fehlt. Da sag ich nur *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL* !!!einseinself



Und an alle die hier immernoch was von Aggro, zu blöd zum zurückziehen und Pet heilen labern, weil sie anscheinend den Thread nicht gelesen haben, zitiere ich mich mal selbst.



Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Also nochmal im Klartext: Es geht nicht darum, dass das Pet Aggro hat, der Hunter zu doof um auf Petheal zu klicken, oder sein Pet zurückzuziehen.
> 
> Gerade z.B. komme ich aus HDB und mein Pet ist bei den Gruppen vorm Endboss 2mal umgekippt. Warum? Petheal war drauf, aber wenns einen vergifteten Speer abbekommt reicht der nunmal nicht. Selbst wenn ich mein Pet zurückgezogen hätte bei den Speerfutzis hätte es den Speer abbekommen, weil der nunmal random geht. Da hilft kein Petheal und keine Vermeidung. Vom Endboss mal ganz zu schweigen. In dieser Situation hilft nur ein Heal vom Heiler. Das nur als ein Beispiel von vielen.
> 
> Und an alle "Ich Müll mir nicht mein Interface mit Pets zu"-Flamer. Was habt ihr damals in den 40er Raids gemacht? Oder im Alteractal? Wobei im BG heilt ja aus Prinzip eh nie irgendjemand... und zu Zeiten der 40er Raids, haben die meisten hier wohl noch im Sandkasten mit Puppen gespielt... ich glaube da ziehe ich die Frage besser zurück... ;-)


----------



## the Whitewolf (22. März 2010)

Ganz erlich? Ich heile als shami nen Pet auch nicht mit, hab die nichtmal in der Leiste angezeigt^^.
Und Langweilen? Klar sind heute die Gruppen so gut equipt das man nich mehr wirklich heilen muss aber was kann man da machen? Richtig Dmg.
Das Pet kann man rezzen und zahlt keine reppkosten ud solange das so bleibt heil ich da nix sondern mach dmg mit


----------



## Legelion (22. März 2010)

Gib dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Main ist Hunter; Unholy-Dk und Bäumchen hab ich auch noch im Rennen und kann das so also auch aus verschiedenen Richtungen sehen. Als erstes vorweg: Ich hab mich noxh nie darüber beschwert, wenn mein Pet mal mangels Heal draufgegangen ist und ich es wiederbeleben musste. Aber genauso wie ich als Bäumchen auch meist die Pets mitheile, sofern keine anderen Prioritäten wichtiger sind, bin ich auch jedem Heiler dankbar, wenn er/sie sich auch ein wenig dran beteiligt, dass mein Wölfchen am Leben bleibt.

Ich finde es auch bedauerlich, dass immer wieder Leute sagen: "die haben doch selbst Möglichkeiten zum Pet heilen" und "was gehen mich die Pets an?" - genaugenommen ist das Pet z.B. beim Jäger ein Teil seiner Möglichkeit Schaden zu machen wie zum Beispiel bei Vergeltern die Richturteile. Sagt Ihr den Palas auch, sie sollen sich das Mana für's Richturteil sparen und sich mal zwischendurch selbst heilen?

Klar kann ich als Jäger mein Pet heilen; aber wie auch schon oft erwähnt, ist die Heilung die man dadurch castet minimal im Vergleich zum Manaverlust. Und wenn ich dann als MM früher auf Vipernbiss umschalten muss um das durch's Petheilen verbrauchte Mana wieder aufzubauen reduziert sich mein Schaden mal eben fast um die Hälfte. Da heißt es dann von einigen hier:"Wen interessiert denn schon das bissl Dps-Verlust?" - Anscheinend wohl ne ganze Menge Leute, wenn ich oft beim Start von AK25 oder PDC25 höre:"Wer weniger als 5K Dps macht - fliegt"

Die meisten, die regelmäßig die Daily Heros gehen, werden auch sicher oft mitbekommen haben, das selbst in den HC-Inis schnell mal einer rausgevootet wird, weil er/sie zu wenig dmg macht. Ist zwar traurig, aber leider oft wahr.

Mein Fazit: Als Jäger hab ich die Aufgabe, Schaden zu machen und dazu gehört eben auch mein Pet; Als Bäumchen habe ich die Aufgabe, sämtliche Gruppenmittglieder am Leben zu erhalten - und das schließt in meinen Augen auch Pets mit ein. 

P.s.: Ich finde es auch recht lustig, das viele schreiben, sie würden zu wenig Platz im Interface haben - gab es nicht früher auch mal 40er Raids? Da müsste doch jetzt bei maximal 25 Leuten genug Platz für ein paar Pets sein - oder?^^


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2010)

PallaZ schrieb:


> im raid lass ich mir auch, wenn vorhanden, bis zu 5 gruppen anzeigen + *alle* dazugehörigen pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ist trotzdem sinnlose Platzverschwendung für mich  - aber jeder so wie er mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (22. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und ist trotzdem sinnlose Platzverschwendung für mich - aber jeder so wie er mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso Platzverschwendung im Raid? In 5er Inis (wie schon geschrieben) kann ich das vollkommen verstehen. In 10/25er ist es fahrlässig und kontraproduktiv, Pets wenn nötig und MÖGLICH nicht zu heilen. Klar sind die Situationen sehr sehr selten, in der vielleicht ein direkter Petheal nötig sein könnte und natürlich haben sie eindeutig die niedrigste Priorität, aber sie vollkommen zu ignorieren schadet vorsätzlich dem ganzen Raid.

Und das lustige Argument mit dem ach so vollen Interface...spielst du auf einem 15" Monitor oder warum ist der Platz nicht ausreichend? Ach ja, jeder braucht ja mindestens 634 verschiedene Addons, die mit sinnlosem Müll alles vollkleistern, statt die wenigen wirklich wichtigen Anzeigen zu nutzen...auch damals mit 40 Leuten hatte ich als Heiler nicht den Bildschirm vollständig zugekleistert...für mich klingt das nur wie eine billige Ausrede oder zwangsläufige Abhängigkeit von zu vielen Addons ohne deren Gebrauch der Char nicht mehr "spielbar" ist...


----------



## Casp (22. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> nö, wozu?
> 
> Ein Jäger der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann macht was falsch.. Tier heilen, aus dem Kampf zurückziehen.. ( Das Pet sollte ja eh keine Aggro haben also ist zurückziehen möglich).



Ein Heiler, welcher die KOMPLETTE Gruppe nicht heilt, macht allerdings AUCH etwas falsch.


----------



## SarahBailey (22. März 2010)

Ich lasse mir grundsätzlich alle gruppenmitglieder im healbot anzeigen und dazu gehören für mich auch die Pets. Sie haben in der Heilpriorität halt den untersten Platz aber wenn ich grad nichts Besseres zu tun habe (ergo Tank kippt aus den Socken oder so) bekommt das Pets auch nen heal draufgedrückt, wenns nötig ist. Ich freu mich ja auch, wenn ich mitm Hunter unterwegs bin und mein Pet wird geheilt, und ich weiß selbst ganz genau, dass man, wenn man wie wild laufen muss oder sonstwas, auch mal vergisst aufs Pet zu achten. Wie du mir, so ich dir, sag ich immer, und wenn ich froh bin, wenn mein Pet vom Heiler mal was abbekommt, dann mache ich das als Heiler auch mit den Pets anderer Hunter, Hms oder was auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Necci (22. März 2010)

Nätürlich sollten sie geheilt werden, weil es einfach zusätzliche Schadensausteiler/Buffer sind. Wäre blöd, wenn der Heiler es nicht macht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. März 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ein Heiler, welcher die KOMPLETTE Gruppe nicht heilt, macht allerdings AUCH etwas falsch.



Au contrair! Eine Gruppe besteht aus MitSPIELERN. Der Begleiter ist euer Bier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (23. März 2010)

Hi :-)

in Hero Instanzen ist es nicht so schlimm wenn mal ein Pet stirbt. Wenn's nen Beastmaster trifft ok dann vielleicht aber der kanns in der Regel schnell zurrückholen. Außerdem kann der Jäger sein Pet auch selbst heilen. Für Raids würde ich sagen das Dämo Hexer Pets, Guhle von Unholys sowie die Pets der Jäger schon geheilt werden sollten da auch sie ihren DPS Beitrag leisten. Wenn man deren DPS zusammenrechnet kommt man locker auf den DPS eines normalen Spielers, sprich man hat einen DD mehr. Aus sicht der Heiler (Ich spiel Jäger Unholy und Heiler) kann man schon sagen das man sie heilen kann. Meistens hat man eh nicht soviel zu heilen von daher kann man auch immer mal ein Auge auf die Pets werfen. Zumindest ist das bei mir so.....

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## ÜberNoob (23. März 2010)

Helix667 schrieb:


> Pets müssten geheilt werden



das war garnicht gefragt. Es ging darum ob Heilpausen dazu "verschwendet" werden sollten, auch mal Pets zu heilen.

Zum Argument "ihr könnt ja selbst heilen" ... Palatanks könnten sich auch selbst heilen, ist nur die Frage in wie weit das Sinn macht.
Hunter können z.B. ihr Mana besser gebrauchen, als das Pet zu heilen. DKs und ihre Ghule ... naja - ich sag mal nix.

und "heros sind eh viel zu einfach", wenn sie so einfach sind, was ist dann so schlimm daran, wenn man eh mit 92% mana aus dem Kampf zu kommt mal eben das ein oder andere Pet mit nem Hot zu versorgen!?

/e: "Pets krepieren nur weil knurren an ist" ... das ist das lächerlichste Argument ever. zu 98% verrecken Pets an AE


----------



## Kankru (23. März 2010)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> ISt also nur eine Sache von 5er Gruppen....zum einen ist es da natürlich ärgerlich, für nen BM, Dämo oder Unholy, wenns Pet aus den latschen kipp...



Hunter kann pet heilen und AE-dmg mit skillpunkten verringern, ne Dämohexe kann instant neu beschwören und (wie alle Hexer auch) sein Pet per Lebenslinie am Leben halten, DKs holen sich instant nen neues....


----------



## Fredina (23. März 2010)

Also ich heil Pets ( nicht nur Hunter haben Begleiter ) nicht nur, sondern buffe und rezze sie auch ( jaha ich habe letzte Woche 3x Tiere wiederbelebt )wenn - ja wenn die Gruppe nicht darunter leidet.
Sie sind halt auch Gruppenmitglieder, wenn auch 2.Klasse^^. Wobei - diese Einstellung sollte ich vll auch noch mal überdenken wenn man sich da auch mal den Recount anschaut.
Muss man einfach Situationsbedingt entscheiden, denn wenn der Tank hin ist und das Pet die Aggro hat könnte man es trotzdem noch schaffen den Wipe zu verhindern und da haben die Hunter mit "Tier heilen" nicht so viel zu bieten wie ein richter Heal - denn Schaden machen sollen sie dann auch noch.


----------



## Girderia (23. März 2010)

jetzt mal ein tipp für alle die schreinen dass der hunter der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann was falsch amcht: spielt nen hunter, genauer gesagt stehe ich auf dem standpunkt dass jeder raider (nein, nicht twix) jeder klasse auf 80 gespielt haben sollte, dann weiß er wenigstens wovon er spricht. wie? ihr habt nicht genug zeit dafür? ok, dann dürft ihr euch aber auch über klassen die ihr nicht kennt keine urteile erlauben.
1. wenn mein pet mal heilung braucht, dann verlängern die ticks meiner petheilung sein leben um vielleicht 2 sekunden, d.h. das tier ist tot bevor der hot durchgelaufen ist
2. pets haben (natürlich) niedrigste heilprio
3. das pet ist ein teil des jägers, der jäger besteht gewissermaßen aus 2 wesen (gleiches gilt für hexer und evntl. dk), das pet ist kein haustier sondern ein begleiter




Kankru schrieb:


> Hunter kann pet heilen und AE-dmg mit skillpunkten verringern, ne Dämohexe kann instant neu beschwören und (wie alle Hexer auch) sein Pet per Lebenslinie am Leben halten, DKs holen sich instant nen neues....



das petheal ist für den allerwertesten, ae-red. ist standardmäßig bei jeder art pet aktiv, aber es ist erstaunlich wie dreist einige heiler sind. ich habe noch nie von einem heiler verlangt dass er schaden macht, wie kommt er dazu von mir zu verlangen zu heilen.


----------



## Malassus (23. März 2010)

Girderia schrieb:


> jetzt mal ein tipp für alle die schreinen dass der hunter der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann was falsch amcht: spielt nen hunter, genauer gesagt stehe ich auf dem standpunkt dass jeder raider (nein, nicht twix) jeder klasse auf 80 gespielt haben sollte, dann weiß er wenigstens wovon er spricht. wie? ihr habt nicht genug zeit dafür? ok, dann dürft ihr euch aber auch über klassen die ihr nicht kennt keine urteile erlauben.
> 1. wenn mein pet mal heilung braucht, dann verlängern die ticks meiner petheilung sein leben um vielleicht 2 sekunden, d.h. das tier ist tot bevor der hot durchgelaufen ist
> 2. pets haben (natürlich) niedrigste heilprio
> 3. das pet ist ein teil des jägers, der jäger besteht gewissermaßen aus 2 wesen (gleiches gilt für hexer und evntl. dk), das pet ist kein haustier sondern ein begleiter
> ...




Ich spiele zur Zeit nen Priester (Diszi) hoch, der übrigens echt gut zum Heilen geeignet ist. Beim hochspielen mach ich Natürlich auch ne menge Ini´s, und ich muss sagen das ich a) noch nie aktiv nach nem Petheal gefragt wurde, b) ich höchstens mal nen HoT gesetzt habe und C) das immer die Entscheidung des Heilers sein sollte, der mit seinem Mana haushalten muss. Und ich lasse auch lieber nen Pet sterben als das die Gruppe viped!

Desweiteren habe ich nen lvl 80 Hexer und kann somit auch die andere Seite beurteilen. Und da siehts so aus, das ich meinen Dämonen sehr gut alleine über den gemachten Schaden auch in Raids/Heros geheilt bekomme, da wäre andere Heilung überhaupthaupt nicht von nöten. Ausserdem bin ich noch nie auf die gloreiche Idee gekommen, den Heiler nach nem Heal für mein Pet zu fragen!


----------



## ssp_founder (23. März 2010)

Hallo ihr,
Als Hexenmeister und damit Begleiterbesitzer bin ich auch schon mal in eine Diskussion geraten, was geheilt werden sollte und was nicht. Ich durfte schon mal in HdR mich durch einen Priester an einem Brunnen bedienen im Kampf, weil er sich nicht in der Lage sah alle zu heilen, ich meine damit nicht pets ^^. Dann gibt es auch Klassen die mit Buffs geizen, weil Mats Gold kosten. Ich denke mal jeder raiderfahrene Heiler weiß worauf es ankommt und was man heilen sollte. Klar hab ich Lebenline auf Taste und Aderlass schafft Heilern Arbeit. Mit dem dunklen Pakt kann ich das abfangen aber... wenn ich ich auf Demo dem Raid 380 Zm per Wache geben soll, bleibt mir nur Aderlass. Erfahrene Heiler verstehen, daß die Pets im Raid viel Schaden machen und nützlich sind. Solche beschiebenen Sonderfälle erlebt man leider zu oft in Hero inis, zwangsweise serverübergreifend. Ich hab schon mal eine Hero per Blutsauger und Verbänden gespielt, weil ich mich doch bitte wie der Heiler zum Mana reggen neben ihm setzten sollte. Blöd ist das dann nur, wenn man schnell durch laufen kann und will aber einer in der Grp den Schwung ausbremst. Im Kampf ist das reggen auch so schwer, was der Heiler auch gemerkt hat.  Es sind immer vereinzelne Personen, die Bewährtes In Frage stellen oder manches einfach nicht gewohnt sind. Hier schrieb auch jemand mein Wichtel stirbt nicht, weil in Phasenverschiebung. Dieser Wichtel macht auch keinen Schaden. Ein Schamane hier schrieb, er habe Manaprobleme. Reggen Schamies Mana nicht mit Krittheals. Beim Kettenheal sollte das doch in Griff zu kriegen sein und im Raid gibt es eigentlich Manareg ohne Ende. Ich gebe zu im 10ner Raid ist das etwas schwieriger. Bitte schlagt mir nicht den Kopf ein. Ich sprech hier von meinen Erfahrungen. Achja den Spruch mit Pets nicht heilen und keine Bosse legen wollen fand ich richtig gut getroffen. Denke er meinte auch Bosse in Raids nicht in Heros ^^.


----------



## Duranos (23. März 2010)

Sorry aber l2p! Wenn ein pet mal down gehen sollte oder zuviel Schaden frisst, dann wird es sicherlich geheilt werden - das passiert aber nur in speziellen Fällen. 
Kurz: wenn es knurrt um jmd den Arsch zu retten. mir fällt partout nicht ein Fall ein, in dem das Pet derzeit noch sonst Schaden fressen sollte da pets mittlerweile quasi keinen ae-Schaden mehr fressen.
Ist noch gar nicht so lange her mit diesen Änderungen. 

Da du dein Pet allerdings mit automatischem Knurren einsetzt, ist es eine Verhaltenstörung Deinerseits - nicht vom Heiler.

vote 4 close und nimms leicht


----------



## Kawock (23. März 2010)

Bevor ich Grid drauf hatte, habe ich keine Pets geheilt, da ich es einfach nicht gesehn habe. Aber seitdem ich Grid habe, geht auch mal ne Springlut auf ein Pet raus!


----------



## Xtreem (23. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> nö, wozu?
> 
> Ein Jäger der sein pet nicht am leben halten kann macht was falsch.. Tier heilen, aus dem Kampf zurückziehen.. ( Das Pet sollte ja eh keine Aggro haben also ist zurückziehen möglich).
> 
> Und wenn der Heiler eh nicht ausgelastet ist und grad nichts zu tun hat.. wieso bekommt das pet dann schaden? Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich möglich, dass das Pet so viel schaden bekommt, dass es geheilt werden müsste, aber die restliche Gruppe keinen schaden bekommt so dass der Heiler nichts zu tun hat



kann dem nur zustimmen.
von daher auch von mir: nö


----------



## Martok (23. März 2010)

warum heilen einige heiler pets nicht...

-könnte evtl. daran liegen das sie bei GRID zb. keine pets eingestellt haben.
-oder aber ne aversie gegen pets haben, weil diese schon zu oft wipes verursachten^^ (bestes bsp die 5er ini in drachen öde im aq40 style.... wo man vorm endboss rechts wo runter hupst..... sorry Aber 90% der hunter / hexer usw. vergessen das pet vorher einzupacken....


----------



## Layloona (23. März 2010)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege....

Ein Heiler ist da um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten, das ist seine Aufgabe, richtig ?

Eine Gruppe sollte ein Team sein und jeder sollte seine Aufgabe kennen, richtig ?

Ein Pet, egal von welcher Klasse, ist Teil einer Gruppe, richtig ?

Also warum sollte man das Pet sterben lassen?

Ich selbst bin Bäumchen aus Leidenschafft und somit wird bei mir jeder geheilt !


----------



## PHazonphi (23. März 2010)

Also ich heil auch immer die Pets mit.

Warum?

 - Es freut den Besitzer.
 - Es freut die Gruppe, weil mehr Schaden da is.
 - Bei Dämo oder BM freut es die Gruppe nochmal weil die Buffs aktiv bleiben.
 - Es geht mir als Heiler gegen den Strich irgendjemanden oder irgendetwas verrecken zu lassen.
 - Es erspart Diskussionen wie diese hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn ichs mal nicht schaffe sie am Leben zu halten gibts auch mal ein Battlerezz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (23. März 2010)

Ich spiele jetzt ca 3 Jahre Heiler und heile keine Pets, wenn ich nichts zu tun hab und vilt drum gebeten werden sage ich nicht "NEIN..." dann mach ichs halt, aber sie immer mitzuheilen find ich überflüssig.


----------



## Tikume (23. März 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Und das lustige Argument mit dem ach so vollen Interface...spielst du auf einem 15" Monitor oder warum ist der Platz nicht ausreichend? Ach ja, jeder braucht ja mindestens 634 verschiedene Addons, die mit sinnlosem Müll alles vollkleistern, statt die wenigen wirklich wichtigen Anzeigen zu nutzen...auch damals mit 40 Leuten hatte ich als Heiler nicht den Bildschirm vollständig zugekleistert...für mich klingt das nur wie eine billige Ausrede oder zwangsläufige Abhängigkeit von zu vielen Addons ohne deren Gebrauch der Char nicht mehr "spielbar" ist...



Ich seh auch gern was vom Spiel. Und es ist entscheidend wer verlangt dass ich pets heile. Bisher war das noch für keinen Raid wichtig und wenn ein paar Typen im Forum das verlangen ist das nun eben einfach nicht relevant ^^


----------



## Dyndaemon (23. März 2010)

sagma seit ihr däppert? klar pets mitheilen, oda schaffen die heiler das nicht? also ich bitte euch, ich spiele Druide Eule/Heal und in Grp und Raids heale ich die pets immer mit, weil der Hunter kann schön weiter dmg machen, hat sein mana was er braucht, ein wl der kanalisiert das ja glaub da würd dmg verlust komm...unnötig und en unholy dk kann seine todesmantel benutzen um dmg aufn bos zu machen wo die dinger auch nich sooo wenig machen da her nützlich. Wenn ein heiler es nichma schafft ein pet zu heilen dann sollte er ganz aufhörn zu healn, zudem heale ich mit meinem dudu mit meinem eule gear, also beim overhealn geht mir schneller die mana weg als nem gut eq heiler, aber ich hab als grp healer shcon oftmals mehr hps und so rausgehaun als nen heal eq, und ich will jetz nich weiter über hps etc labbern. also als heiler kann man schon mal das pet anvisiern ob nun mit ner f-taste oder maus (visierst den hunter mit z.B. f4 an nochmal drücken haste pet im target, je nach tastaturbelegung) pets machen dmg leute heutzutage is dmg schon wichtig oder killt ihr die bosse mit tankdmg? und das lächerlichste ist immer noch wenn leute sagen das das pet mit seinem spot die mobs wien tank spottet, das lächerlich diese fähigkeit baut nur schnell aggro auf und wenn der tank davon die aggro verliert kanner net tanken oder is im gegesatz zu nem gut eqhunter oder wl ein newbie was sich von allein ergibt. und sagt mir jetzn ich das der newbie dd machen soll, denn wie isses noch so schön wie ich auch in rnd immer zuhören krieg, tanks rollen nur auf tank dds nur auf dd und und und. und wenn dieser newbie keine achso iiiiimmbaaa gilde hat die mit ihm den ganzen tag heros zu gehn anstatt raids zu machen dann sagt ihr nur dazu: pech. und wenn ich sowas höre sagma ham die ebay char oder ham die sleber mal kleinangefangen? denke dann natürlich ersteres. an den TE, ich finde er sollte des pet mitheilen, wenn er das nit macht, kann er nit heilen und sollte aufhören zu heilennebenbei wieso brauchn soviele leute die heilen soviele addons um zu heilen? schafft ihrs ohnen ich? also ich heile grundsätzlich ohne addons die einzigsten addosn die ich benutze sind carbonite recount dbm atlaslootund bagnon und um mir die zeit zuvertreiben wowquote2 ^.^. und ich heile ohne addons icc10/25 und kann nebenhern och gemütlich iwas andres machen esen eine rauchen was trinken or sonst was und bin auch meist oben im healmeter, wenn einer mal stirbt weil ich grad tankzugehottet hab, einfach kurz im ts ansagen ob man brezzen soll, wenn ja machenkurz miter maus auf die buffleiste paarmal rumklicken und fertig was is daran so schlimm oder schwer?. das ist meine meinungmfg Dyndaemonps: mirs egal ob ihr mich wegen rechtschreibfehler flamed or so ansonsten sorry dafür und kleinschreibung ebenfalls^^


----------



## ellwood (23. März 2010)

Ein Heiler hat Pets mitzuheilen.

Warum?

-DPS-Verlust für den entsprechenden Spieler, wenn Pet tot ist oder wenn derjenige das Pet selber heilen muss
-fehlender Raidbuff > DämoHexer mit Dämonischer Pakt, da fehlen direkt mal bis zu 450 ZM Buff für den Raid
-nicht jede Klasse/Skillung kann ein Pet Instant beschwören > alle Hexer ungleich Dämo > ca. 7 sec Beschwörungszeit (Haste von knapp 900 angenommen)
-z.B. Hexer mit Affli und Hundi und Dunkler Pakt...verreckt das Pet darf man den Hexer direkt mehr heilen da der dann Aderlass machen muss, und in Hexer
der Dunkler Pakt nutzt hat kaum Wille (ab morgen zählt das nicht mehr) und macht dann entsprechen viel Aderlass....und dann mimimi der Hexer braucht soviel Heilung...^^

Und das bissel Mana was dafür draufgeht...sollte ja wohl nicht das Problem sein...


----------



## DarkDesire666 (23. März 2010)

werden doch eh meist mitgeheilt ... im raid per pala ae-heilung, der priester kann acuh nicht dafür garantieren wer sein sein gebet der besserung bekommt und der kettenheilung kann auch keiner vorschreiben wenn denn nun zu heilen ist. in heros oder generell in instanzen sieht das anders aus, meist kriegt da ein pet mal n cleave ab, steht in ner giftpfütze oder ähnliches. da die meisten tanks derzeit nicht mehr grün-blau equipt sind mit 22k live, also warum nicht nen hot auf n pet setzen. wenn ich heile hab ichh allerdings meist die pets ausgeblendet, bei tod eines pets gibts aber in der regel n rezz auf das tierchen nach fight ende und natürlich neue buffs (bei allen buffenden klassen die ich spiele sind die pets mit eingestellt bei smartbuff) 

allerdings frage ich mich wie ein pet in ner hero aggro ziehen kann ... selbst wenn ich als BM unterwegs bin und n "tank"-pet habe, hat kein tank probleme die aggro zu ... ach und btw ... knurren ist KEIN spot, sondern erhöht lediglich die aggro ... wers net glaubt, bastelt euch nen hunter und schauts im aggro-meter mal nach^^ 
wenn ein tank die aggro gegen ein pet verliert ... l2p (der tank) ... sonst nix ... aber eigentlich sollte irreführung grundsätzlich auf cd sein ... und das nicht auf m pet ...


----------



## Tikume (23. März 2010)

Dyndaemon schrieb:


> sagma seit ihr däppert?



Sagte der Typ der nicht weiss was ein Absatz ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (23. März 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Was ist dass denn für eine Frage. Wieso sollte der Heiler ein Pet nicht heilen, wenn er ansonsten Däumchen dreht?



Weil man zu faul ist sich die Dinger im Grid einzublenden. 
Es reicht schon, dass ich die aus Versehen immer mit Decursive dispelle obwohl es wichtigeres zu tun gäbe. :x
Wenn ich sehe, dass ein Pet mir grad nen Mob vom Hals hält wird es selbsrverständlich am Leben gehalten. Das bisschen AoE-Schaden können die Jäger auch selber wegheilen und wenn das Pet immer sinnlos Extra-Aggro haben will... dann soll es das eben haben. Wie oft hab ich schon gesehen, dass so ein Vieh einfach abseits vom Kampfgeschehen einen Mob an sich gerissen hat? Das spott ich als Tank auch nicht ab und beobachte es genüßlich sterben.


----------



## Dyndaemon (23. März 2010)

tikume ich mach absätze rein aber der speichert net wie ich ich das mache


----------



## Kiyama (23. März 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Weil man zu faul ist sich die Dinger im Grid einzublenden.
> Es reicht schon, dass ich die aus Versehen immer mit Decursive dispelle obwohl es wichtigeres zu tun gäbe. :x
> Wenn ich sehe, dass ein Pet mir grad nen Mob vom Hals hält wird es selbsrverständlich am Leben gehalten. Das bisschen AoE-Schaden können die Jäger auch selber wegheilen und wenn das Pet immer sinnlos Extra-Aggro haben will... dann soll es das eben haben. Wie oft hab ich schon gesehen, dass so ein Vieh einfach abseits vom Kampfgeschehen einen Mob an sich gerissen hat? Das spott ich als Tank auch nicht ab und beobachte es genüßlich sterben.



/cheer
endlich ein heiler / eine heilerin ganz nach meinem geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab die pets im grid auch nicht eingeblendet und ich stehe da zu. in ner 5er hc wird des pet eh durch mein wildwuchs mitgeheilt und verjüngen springt durch den t10 4er auch über.
und ja, wenn ich sehe des nen pet low ist, bekommt es ab und an auch mal so nen heal ab..

aber..

im 25er.. wo soll ich zb bei der bloodqueen noch die pets mit reinpacken? 10k hps auf die gruppe.. da ist keine zeit mehr für pets.. oder..
sindragosa.. phase 3.. mit dem debuff hast es ehh schon verdammt schwer, da was zu heilen.. 
mal ganz davon ab, dass wildwuchs auf die melees, wie in ner 5er auch.. auch teilweise die pets heilt, ist doch meist ein RdL auf dem boss drauf..


----------



## Mr_Richfield (23. März 2010)

muss ehrlich sagen, begleiter habe ich im GRID nicht gelistet ... *ABER *als schamane ist man da schon ganz gut dran. beim kettenheilung spammen geht immer mal wieder eine kette aufs pet, sodass noch kein jäger / hexer jemals grund zur sorge um seinen liebling haben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finx (23. März 2010)

Ich setze nie ein diereckten heal drauf , bekommt höchstens mal wildwuchs mit ab oder es wird höchstens nach dem kampf ein hot bekommen.
Wenn das pet tankt weil der tank tot ist klar wird da alles dann gehealt damit wir nicht wipen.
Aber ein Hunter der sein Pet immer auf knurren hat, den heile ich nicht, zum tanken ist der Tank da.
Und bei ae dmg bekommt das pet ab und an mal was mit ab, priorität ist bei mir Tank und heiler dann die ddler , weil  ohne tank gruppe tot ohne healer auch alle tot ,klar sollen alle leben aber wenn ich und ein ddler auf die fresse bekommen heal ich mich als erstes.
Und leben verliert eigentlich immer der der agro hat , sollte daher immer der tank sein.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (23. März 2010)

In Inis heile ich Pets bei Gelegenheit mit, in Schlachtzügen nicht, da das Interface sonst zu unübersichtlich wird und ich mir bei 25Spielern + 7-8 Pets nicht merken kann, was ein Pet ist und wer nicht. Eine Ausnahme bilden tankende Pets. Wenn der Tank noch am Leben ist, lasse ich diese absichtlich verrecken. Jäger sollten lernen ihr Pet nicht beliebig auf einen Mob zu schicken, sondern auf den Mob, der auch im Fokus des Tanks ist. Jäger, die meinen ihre Viecher könnten Heros tanken, dürfen ihre Pets auch gerne selber heilen. Dabei habe ich folgende Prioritätenreihenfolge: Tank, Heiler (meine Wenigkeit), DDs, Pets. Mal eine andere blöde Frage: Warum werden Absätze einfach gelöscht beim Einstellen eines Beitrages?


----------



## Mitzy (23. März 2010)

Also ich hab eine generelle Priorisierung beim heilen:
1. Tank
2. Ich
3. DDler
4. Pets

Außer:
2 DDler sind tot, mein Heal könnte dem Tank und mir den Hintern retten oder dem DD und dem Tank. Wenn der Tank alle seine CDs aktiviert und der DD ebenfalls, und dann alles klappt, wird der Boss fallen.
Dann heile ich den DD, verrecke im Anschluss dazu und der Boss liegt hoffentlich.
Pets heile ich nur dann, wenn kein anderer einen Lebensrettenden Heal benötigt.

@Wolkentaenzer: Bei mir versaut er manchmal die Schriftart und setzt Zeilenabstände rein, keine AHnung, woher das kommt.


----------



## Hubert70 (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

Meiner meinung sollten Pet´s wenn es möglich ist auch ab und an mitgeheilt werden(ich heile mein Pet auch ab und an). So wie es auch einige vor mir geschrieben haben.Bringen ja auch einen gewissen "raidsupport" 
Wichtel-->Life erhöhung
Wolf-->Wutgheul
usw..
Was mir alledings aufgefallen ist , ist das vor allem bei Stofftragenden Fraktion eine meinung vorherscht wie z.b. "drecks" pets ! 

Ich habe mir schon läger den spaß gemacht und dann mal im arsenal nachgeschaut, und siehe da die meisten mit solchen Äußerungen machen ja Arena.............
Klar wenn ich Arena mache und mir so ein Pet am hintern klebt und meine Cast´s unterbricht oder verlängert dann währe ich auch sauer, aber bitte nehmt solche eindrücke oder meinungen nicht mit in Ini´s oder sogar Raid´s. 

PS: DIES IST KEIN FLAME GEGEN PRISTER BITTE NICHT FALSCH VERSTEHEN (ich ziehe mir gerade selber einen herran)


----------



## babbelfisch (23. März 2010)

Ich hab selbst mal heiler gespielt und habe IMMER die pets minimum gehottet.. Es ist klar, dass ein heiler nicht auf pets achten sollte, wenn die gruppe viel dmg reinbekommt. Aber solange einem nicht grad ein spieler wegstirbt sollte man die pets doch zumindest hotten. Wenn man dann zB als jaeger seinen eigenen "tier-hot" draufmacht, sollte das pet so schnell nicht abkratzen


----------



## Gerdigerd (23. März 2010)

tanks sind zum tanken da
heiler sind zum heilen da
dds + ihre pets sind zum schaden machen da


also hat
1.kein pet zu tanken
2.kein dd sein pet zu heilen außer im absoluten notfall,wenn der dd punkt 1. nicht beachtet.

im raid ist ein totes pet in 90% aller fälle fail der dds,blizz hat die pets extra so angepasst,dass sie im normal fall nicht sterben bzw übermäßig heilung brauchen.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. März 2010)

als BG-Heiler werden Pets auch meist mitgeheilt, da sie auch wichtig sind im Kampf – gerade bestimmte Jäger-Pets und Ghule können richtig böse sein und verdienen Heilung.


----------



## Milkoh (23. März 2010)

Als Baum heile ich ein Pet in Inis eh automatisch mit, da es von Wildwuchs profitiert. 
Auch so spende ich mal ein Verjüngen drauf... aber so richtig heilen tue ich ein Pet wirklich nicht. 

Wenn das Pet damit nicht klar kommt, macht eh der Hunter was verkehrt, meiner Meinung nach, oder es ist stumpf sinnlos. 
Ich habe auch meinem Grid die Pets ausgeschaltet weil es im Raid einfach zu viele sind und ich für Inis zu faul war das extra neu zu konfigurieren. 



Milkoh


----------



## p1nk (23. März 2010)

mach ich auch nicht...

tank> heiler> dd's> popcorn> msn> tv> facebook> sonstiges internet> ...> pets...

mein ui zeigt die pets nichtmal an!!;D


----------



## _Kayla_ (23. März 2010)

Ich heile die Pets, sofern das Leben eines Spielers nicht davon abhängt, immer mit.

Da ich selbst nen Hunter hab und diee von ihren Pets profitieren, wäre es dämlich sie nicht mit zu heilen...

Mit selbst is es schon als Hunter passiert dass ich mit nem Heal und meinem Pet am ende allein vorm Boss stand und nur durch das Pet das n bisschen was aushielt und am leben war, wurde der dann gelegt.

es wäre dumm zu sagen die DDs sollen ihre Pets selbst healen, da dann zb unter andrem dmg verloren ginge bei der Pet heilung...
nen kurzen hot drauf und gut is


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (23. März 2010)

Pets werden natürlich geheilt. Nur natürlich mit niedrigster Priorität.


----------



## Creciente (23. März 2010)

Als Spieler mehrerer Tank und Heilklassen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Spielerpets eigentlich kaum Schaden abbekommen (sollten).

Ich finde es allerdings unverantwortlich der Gruppe gegenüber, wenn ein Hunter oder Hexer sein Pet in der Gruppe spotten lässt.
Es sind Fähigkeiten, die man bei Bedarf nutzen kann, aber niemals grundsätzlich ausführen lässt. Wer als DD mit Pet so ignorant ist und dem Tank dadurch das Leben schwer macht (übrigens auch dem Heiler) hat es ehrlich gesagt nicht anders verdient als seinen Begleiter zu verlieren und damit in der DPS abzusacken.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und die Gruppe als Heiler oder Tank verlassen, wenn der Jäger so lernresistent ist und das nicht unterlässt.
Als Tank oder Heiler findet man sicherlich schneller wieder eine Gruppe im Vergleich zum DD.

Zudem: 
Die Pets stürmen (ggf.) an. Spotten, drehen sich hinter die Gegner und so kommt es schon mal vor, dass das Pet und/oder der Gegner sich von dem eigentlich Kampf wegbewegen und teilweise noch andere Gruppen dazu pullen. 
Auch stellen sich Pets stets hinter den Gegner/Boss sofern sie nicht die Aggro haben und werden durch manche Knockbacks (oder bei Drachen durch den Schwanzfeger) gerne mal irgendwo ins Nirvana geschossen. Wenn daher dann plötzlich weitere Adds kommen weiß man warum Pets an sich schon total fail sind.
Alles schon gesehen. Alles schon leidig erfahren.

Weiter:
Als Heiler habe ich ziemlich viele Unitframes, die ich alle überblicken muss. Teilweise im Raid ist das so extrem, dass ich meinen Blick von Grid oder anderen Frames nicht mal wegbekomme. Da bekomme ich kaum noch was vom eigentlichen Spiel mit.
Petframes habe ich grundsätzlich ausgeblendet. Meine Verantwortung als Heiler hört nach dem buffen der Pets auf. 
Als Heiler bin ich auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass meine DDs im P*nismeter einen auf dicke Hose machen können.

Und überhaupt:
Sämtliche Pets skalieren mit der Ausdauer ihres Besitzers und bekommen deutlich weniger AoE DMG ab als noch vor einiger Zeit.
Das garantiert förmlich die Überlebensfähigkeit. Es ist also nur noch möglich, dass ein Pet durch Unachtsamkeit oder Dummheit des Halters verreckt.

Und zum Schluss:
Genau wie andere Nahkämpfer müssen Pets in kritischen Phasen zurückgezogen werden.
Als Heiler würde ich mir den Stress meine DDs durch zu heilen nich antuen nur damit diese im AoE stehen bleiben können.
Warum auch sollte ich einem DD den Arsch retten, wenn diesem völlig egal ist, dass ich als Heiler rotiere.

Als Heiler habe ich die letztendliche Verantwortung wen ich heile und wen nicht.
Pets gehören definitiv nicht dazu.
Nicht solange es andere Möglichkeiten gibt.
Inzwischen mache ich als Heiler sogar mit Schaden auf Bossen, das ist über einen ganzen Zeitraum sogar deutlich mehr als ein Hunter mit einem gelegentlichen GCD und ein wenig mehr Achtsamkeit verliert.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Arjen R (23. März 2010)

Grade Hunter sollten ihr Pet selber heilen können..
Allerdings ein guter Heiler bekommt das auch hin alle zu healen!
Eine Frage des Skills =P
jedoch ist es definitiv KEIN Muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocs (23. März 2010)

OMG wie mir das schon wieder die Galle hochtreibt DIES  GEHT AN ALLE HEILER DIE MAL DEFINITIV DIE FALSCHE KLASSE SPIELEN!!!!!! und ich weiß wovon ich rede ich spiele nen Priest und nen Hunter !!!!
Jeder heiler ich meine JEDER Heiler der es in den kinderpipi 5er Dungeons nicht schafft das Hunter Pet zu heilen ist absolut zu dumm zum heilen oder ein geborener Ignorant und damit falsch in dieser klasse ... wenn man sich bisschen mit dem spiel beschäftigen würde würde man wissen das beispielsweise ein BM Hunter abhängig ist von der dps seines pets weil er selbst fast keine fährt aber das is ja diesen Noobs egal .... immer schön dumme sprüche nee ich heil dein pet nicht heils doch selber !!! AAARGH ich könnt mich grad so aufregen über solche  ah ich lass mich nicht in diese .... herab ich sag nur an alle heiler die es nich t gerafft haben das Petz dmg machen L2P oder spielt HDR oder mit mamas barbie oder was weiß ich Mann mann alles kacknaps


----------



## AsoraX (23. März 2010)

Ich als HolyPriest, heile im Raid, und auch in 5er Inis die Pets immer mit, denke InFight ist das nicht so viel, das da auf einmal der Tank anippet oder so! 
Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, das mir der eine oder andere Hexenmeister und Jäger bewusst verreckt ist!

ich seh es einfach so:

In einem Kampf, bin ich als Heiler der, der dafür sorgen muss, das die gruppe durchkommt (Pet = Dmg = Gruppe)
Allerdings seh ich es immer öfter, das die nette Jäger und Hexer nach einem Kampf warten, bis ich mein mana wieder auf 100% habe, dann ihrern Aderlass nutzen (Hexer) und die Hunter ihr Mana zeugs einwerfen, und dann noch erwarten, das ich nach einer zu kurzen reggphase dem Tank hinterherrenne, der schon 20 Mobgruppen weiter gerant ist, die Hexer noch mitheile, weil sie natürlich kein Problem darin sehen, sich mal eigenenes Food einzupacken, und dann noch die Pets mit zu versorgen!

Bei vielen gruppen kommt nun hier schon der satz.... "Warum ist der Healer schon wieder OOM?" 

Meistens ist dann genau das der Punkt, in dem ich als Heiler, meinen Heal einstelle, und munter drauf warte, das der betreffende Pet besitzer Umfällt!


Kurz:

Im Raid und in Gruppen Ja, solange Infight!
OutFight NEIN!


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. März 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Pets werden nur passiv durch Kettenheilung mitgeheilt. ...


Sign, mach ich mit meinem Resto nich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Und mir is noch kein Pet verreckt xD ...


----------



## Akairo (23. März 2010)

Klar mitheilen.

Gehört halt mit zurSpielmechanik!!!


----------



## Creciente (23. März 2010)

Nocs schrieb:


> OMG wie mir das schon wieder die Galle hochtreibt DIES GEHT AN ALLE HEILER DIE MAL DEFINITIV DIE FALSCHE KLASSE SPIELEN!!!!!! und ich weiß wovon ich rede ich spiele nen Priest und nen Hunter !!!!
> Jeder heiler ich meine JEDER Heiler der es in den kinderpipi 5er Dungeons nicht schafft das Hunter Pet zu heilen ist absolut zu dumm zum heilen oder ein geborener Ignorant und damit falsch in dieser klasse ... wenn man sich bisschen mit dem spiel beschäftigen würde würde man wissen das beispielsweise ein BM Hunter abhängig ist von der dps seines pets weil er selbst fast keine fährt aber das is ja diesen Noobs egal .... immer schön dumme sprüche nee ich heil dein pet nicht heils doch selber !!! AAARGH ich könnt mich grad so aufregen über solche ah ich lass mich nicht in diese .... herab ich sag nur an alle heiler die es nich t gerafft haben das Petz dmg machen L2P oder spielt HDR oder mit mamas barbie oder was weiß ich Mann mann alles kacknaps



Mit diesem Beitrag disqualifizierst du dich nur selbst.
Es hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun und auch nicht mit Ignoranz.
Als Heiler solltest du selbst schon mitbekommen haben wie oft man die Schuld von irgendwelchen noskiller DDs zugeschoben bekommt weil sie selbst nicht in der Lage sind zu blicken was sie tun; keine Übersicht haben wieviel sie selbst in der Lage sind auszuhalten und noch weniger Verständnis dafür haben wie ihre Klasse sich am sinnvollsten spielen lässt.

In diesen - wie du es nennst - "kinderpipi 5er Dungeons" in denen das Pet so viel Schaden frisst, dass man es heilen müsste läuft entweder grundsätzlich was falsch (ein Beispiel wäre z.b. ein unterequippter Tank gegen ololo-12k DPS DDs) oder es liegt wirklich daran, dass im Falle eines Hunters oder Hexers, das Pet dauerhaft spottet.
Jetzt kannst du mir nicht erzählen, dass ein Jäger oder Hexer, der sein Pet ständig spotten lässt (Mana/Fokusverbrauch) seine Klasse gut beherrscht, wenn er nicht weiß, dass diese Aktionen zum DPS Verlust führen.
Vielleicht hast du dich auch noch nicht so richtig mit deinen Klassen beschäftigt, sonst wüsstest du um solche Abwägungen. 

Bevor dir der Sack platzt schnapp dir lieber mal ein Kippchen und zieh dir's gemütlich durch.
Ahnung, wovon du da schreibst hast du jedenfalls nicht.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Winipek (23. März 2010)

Nocs schrieb:


> OMG wie mir das schon wieder die Galle hochtreibt DIES  GEHT AN ALLE HEILER DIE MAL DEFINITIV DIE FALSCHE KLASSE SPIELEN!!!!!! und ich weiß wovon ich rede ich spiele nen Priest und nen Hunter !!!!
> Jeder heiler ich meine JEDER Heiler der es in den *kinderpipi 5er Dungeons* nicht schafft das Hunter Pet zu heilen ist absolut zu dumm zum heilen oder ein geborener Ignorant und damit falsch in dieser klasse ... wenn man sich bisschen mit dem spiel beschäftigen würde würde man wissen das beispielsweise ein BM Hunter abhängig ist von der dps seines pets weil er selbst fast keine fährt aber das is ja diesen Noobs egal .... immer schön dumme sprüche nee ich heil dein pet nicht heils doch selber !!! AAARGH ich könnt mich grad so aufregen über solche  ah ich lass mich nicht in diese .... herab ich sag nur an alle heiler die es nich t gerafft haben das Petz dmg machen L2P oder spielt HDR oder mit mamas barbie oder was weiß ich Mann mann alles kacknaps




Pfft ...sagte der Noob, der es nicht schafft sein Pet in einer "kinderpipi 5er Dungeons" am Leben zu halten ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Creciente war schneller und hats natürlich ausführlicher beschrieben^^ aber das genau meinte ich mit meinem Einzeiler auch


----------



## Thoma89 (23. März 2010)

Wenn ich mal nix zutun hab \und\oder\ full mana bin, dann bekommt das pet auch mal nen verjüngung oder nachwachsen drauf, mehr eigentlich nie .. ich vergess die dinger aber auch immer *g


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Ich kenne das so das pets mitgeheilt werden...

aber die Situationen in dem ein Pet (jeglicher Art) Heilung bedarf ist so selten und meist nur bei fehlpulls (sprich pet hat aggro weil Tank beschäftigt ist alles einzufangen) ... wenn dann die Bypassheilung nicht reicht, mein Gott stirbt es halt...

und liebe BMs, wenn ihr so taff seid und eure Pets sinnlos auf 3. target mobs hetzt dann heilt auch den extra Schaden selbst, so wie ihr es beim Questen gelernt habt


----------



## KInstinct (23. März 2010)

Ich habe nicht mal eine Anzeige für die Pets... jede Klasse die Pets nutzt, kann sie auch selber heilen.


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht mal eine Anzeige für die Pets... jede Klasse die Pets nutzt, kann sie auch selber heilen.



oh du hast nicht in der Anzeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (23. März 2010)

Nö... ich habe meine Anzeige zu modifiziert das ich die Gruppe bzw. Raid sehe, ohne Pets.


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Das halte ich für fahrlässig


----------



## Xtreem (23. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Nö... ich habe meine Anzeige zu modifiziert das ich die Gruppe bzw. Raid sehe, ohne Pets.



dito

wenn das hunterpet aggro hat, macht der hunter oder tank was falsch

tank, wenn er die aggro vom pet net haltn kann (O.o)

hunter, wenn er irreführung absichtlich net aufn tank sondern auf sich/pet setzt oder wenn der tank noch mobs einsammelt schon (mit irreführung auf pet) in die mobs ballert.


und mal ehrlich:
beim aktuellen equippstand sind die paat dps in ner 5er sowas von egal.
in icc25 mag das ja noch was andres sein, aber.... selbst da würd ich die pets net mitheilen, dort gibts andere prioritäten.


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Zu Skill gehört neben ordentlich wums und heal und aggro auch ... Übersicht über den Raidverlauf/Bosskampf - gerade wenn man anspruchsvoll raidet (also nicht mit t9 in obsi rein rennt) sind es diese Kleinigkeiten die über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Versteht ihr nicht?

Bosskampf ... die 2 Tanks fallen um (tank, heiler oder und posi Fehler was auch immer) ... doch da schaltet ein hexer und ein hunter fix oder auch ein dk -- und aktivieren spot um den boss 1 sec aus dem Raid zu halten, 1-2 Schläge. Overheal auf pet würde sogar 1.5 -2 sec Zeitfenster verschaffen um die letzten hp runter zu hauen. Und dann kommt ihr Heiler und meint "ja habsch net im grid etc ... wozu auch ... hunter/hexer/dk kann ja die dinger selbst heilen "... Haut ihr dann den Boss runter während die ihre Pets heilen um euren Arsch zu retten?

keiner verlangt von euch wenn so ein pet 20% schaden frisst, dies wegzuheilen, aber sich stur hinzustellen udn zu sagen bei mir gar nicht, ist einfach nur skilllos


----------



## Creciente (23. März 2010)

Xtreem schrieb:


> dito
> 
> wenn das hunterpet aggro hat, macht der hunter oder tank was falsch
> 
> ...



1)Der Effekt eines Spotts ist dir aber schon bewusst, oder?
Gegenhalten bedeutet hier gegen zu spotten oder soviel Aggro per Second zu haben, dass das Pet die Aggro direkt wieder verliert. 
In jedem Fall verliert aber der Tank kurzfristig die Aggro.

2)Ich glaube in ICC25 wäre der BM nur einmal mit dabei, wenn er sein Pet hier spotten lassen würde.
WoW, insbesondere Raids sind nunmal keine Einmannshow. Wer hier nur seinen eigenen Vorteil ausnutzt, wohlmöglich zu Lasten anderer Spieler gehört aus der Gruppe geworfen.

Gruß Cre


----------



## uguluk (23. März 2010)

Wenn ich solche Ignoranten lesen muss, die Pets aus Prinzip nicht mitheilen, könnte ich kotzen. Wenn mir ein Heiler auf Nachfrage, warum er mein Pet verrecken liess, diese Antwort gibt, hat der beim nächsten Mob die Irreführung drauf. und das mit Salve. Dann hat er mal was zu tun.

Und bei meinem Pet ist in der Ini immer knurren aus und ducken an.


----------



## Bodvarr (23. März 2010)

Ich heale Pet's grundsätzlich mit. Vor allem wenn ich grad nix zu tun habe...


----------



## Hadez6666 (23. März 2010)

einfache Grundregel eines Jeden heilers Nahkämpfer sind die Pets des Tanks und pets werden nicht geheilt


----------



## Creciente (23. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Zu Skill gehört neben ordentlich wums und heal und aggro auch ... Übersicht über den Raidverlauf/Bosskampf - gerade wenn man anspruchsvoll raidet (also nicht mit t9 in obsi rein rennt) sind es diese Kleinigkeiten die über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Versteht ihr nicht?
> 
> Bosskampf ... die 2 Tanks fallen um (tank, heiler oder und posi Fehler was auch immer) ... doch da schaltet ein hexer und ein hunter fix oder auch ein dk -- und aktivieren spot um den boss 1 sec aus dem Raid zu halten, 1-2 Schläge. Overheal auf pet würde sogar 1.5 -2 sec Zeitfenster verschaffen um die letzten hp runter zu hauen. Und dann kommt ihr Heiler und meint "ja habsch net im grid etc ... wozu auch ... hunter/hexer/dk kann ja die dinger selbst heilen "... Haut ihr dann den Boss runter während die ihre Pets heilen um euren Arsch zu retten?
> 
> keiner verlangt von euch wenn so ein pet 20% schaden frisst, dies wegzuheilen, aber sich stur hinzustellen udn zu sagen bei mir gar nicht, ist einfach nur skilllos



Davon spricht auch niemand PePe, 
In speziellen Situationen in denen ein Pet oder ein DD einspringt, damit kurzfristig der Tank wieder auf die Beine gestellt werden kann sind Ausnahmesituationen.
Hierfür brauchen aber mitunter 5-6 Pets (Jäger, Hexer, DK und wohlmöglich temp. Wasserelementar) kein eigenes Raidframe.
Pet-Overheal um dem Tank eine 2. Chance zu ermöglichen funktioniert meisst eh nur bei eingespielten Gruppen und pfiffigen Druiden (BRezz).

Dies kann dann mit Ansage geschehen und erfordert nicht, dass ein Pet dauerhaft spotten muss.

Wir bewegen uns da aber auch im Kreis.
Die Einem heilen Pets mit - ist ja auch ok, soll jeder handhaben wie es ihm/ihr gefällt.
Andere machen es generell nicht, was auch gut verständlich ist und ebenfalls gute Argumente bereithält.

Ich habe auch schon als Heiler ein Hunterpet beim Bosskampf primär geheilt, weil der Tank offenbar nach dem pull aufs Klo musste (oder disconnect hatte).
Guter Jäger, gute Reaktion, gutes Ende vom Kampf.
Aber ein Pet oder einen DD zu heilen damit er selbst brainafk gehen kann ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Heilers.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Creciente (23. März 2010)

uguluk schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Ignoranten lesen muss, die Pets aus Prinzip nicht mitheilen, könnte ich kotzen. Wenn mir ein Heiler auf Nachfrage, warum er mein Pet verrecken liess, diese Antwort gibt, hat der beim nächsten Mob die Irreführung drauf. und das mit Salve. Dann hat er mal was zu tun.
> 
> Und bei meinem Pet ist in der Ini immer knurren aus und ducken an.



Wenn du diese Show bei mir ablassen würdest, garantiere ich für einen Kick.
Alternativ würde ich noch während des Kampfes mit meinem Heiler die Instanz verlassen.
(Übrigens kann man MD auch wegklicken was höchstens dazu führt, dass du wegen Totstellen noch weniger Schaden machst und mit ein wenig Glück dein Pet trotzdem stirbt.)


----------



## Fedaykin (23. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Zu Skill gehört neben ordentlich wums und heal und aggro auch ... Übersicht über den Raidverlauf/Bosskampf - gerade wenn man anspruchsvoll raidet (also nicht mit t9 in obsi rein rennt) sind es diese Kleinigkeiten die über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Versteht ihr nicht?
> 
> Bosskampf ... die 2 Tanks fallen um (tank, heiler oder und posi Fehler was auch immer) ... doch da schaltet ein hexer und ein hunter fix oder auch ein dk -- und aktivieren spot um den boss 1 sec aus dem Raid zu halten, 1-2 Schläge. Overheal auf pet würde sogar 1.5 -2 sec Zeitfenster verschaffen um die letzten hp runter zu hauen. Und dann kommt ihr Heiler und meint "ja habsch net im grid etc ... wozu auch ... hunter/hexer/dk kann ja die dinger selbst heilen "... Haut ihr dann den Boss runter während die ihre Pets heilen um euren Arsch zu retten?
> 
> keiner verlangt von euch wenn so ein pet 20% schaden frisst, dies wegzuheilen, aber sich stur hinzustellen udn zu sagen bei mir gar nicht, ist einfach nur skilllos




Danke. Vielen vielen Dank.

Das musste mal gesagt werden, auch wenn ich bezweifel, dass die meisten Heiler, die bisher auf stur geschaltet haben, dieses Mal Einsicht zeigen werden.


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Wie willst du denn ein Pet in speziellen Situationen heilen, wenn du es nicht mal in deinem Grid oder was auch immer verwendet wird, hast? Und die meisten Heiler einfach unfähig sind ohne diese Tools zu heilen. Sie haben sich hier hingestellt und offen gesagt sie haben sie nichtmal in ihrem Heilgedöns aufgelistet. Und das ist das was ich ihnen Vorhalt als fahrlässig. 

Ausserdem ging es nicht um BR sondern um die letzten SEc eines Kampfes, um 1-2% eines Bosses und diese Situationen entstehen auch in lowi 5er.

Ist es so schwer sich in solche Situationen reinzudenken? 
Rede ich Polnisch?


----------



## Fedaykin (23. März 2010)

Creciente schrieb:


> Davon spricht auch niemand PePe,
> In speziellen Situationen in denen ein Pet oder ein DD einspringt, damit kurzfristig der Tank wieder auf die Beine gestellt werden kann sind Ausnahmesituationen.
> Gruß Cre




Falsch. Wovon sprechen wir?

Wir sprechen von der Situation, dass im Rahmen eines Bosskampfes die Heiler die Pets der Jäger/Hexer nicht mitheilen.

Führen wir dies doch einmal weiter:

Die Heiler kümmern sich aus Prinzip nicht um die Pets, welche durch AoE Fähigkeiten des Bosses sterben. Nun tritt diese besondere Aktion auf, und kein Pet weit und breit. Doof gelaufen.

Wenn ich als Dämo Hexer Fel Concentration auf CD habe und der Kampf noch ein paar Sekunden geht, nehme ich mir nicht die 5 bis 7 Sekunden Zeit zum rezzen meines zahnlosen Monsters. Ich beende den Kampf ohne Pet. Doch was wenn die von PePe angesprochene Situation eintritt? In so einem Fall wäre mein Zahnloser nicht vorhanden und könnte nicht eingreifen. 

Wie wollt ihr eigentlich in diesen "besonderen" Situationen eingreifen, wenn ihr euch die Pets nicht einmal anzeigen lasst? Da ist der wipe doch vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Ich Spiele zwar Treffsicherheit / Überlebens Jäger  aber mein Begleiter heile ich so gut es geht alleine, aber unsere heiler sind so lieb und Hoten die Begleiter mit Erneuerung und Blühendes Leben zu da passt das meistens


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Keine Frage jeder Brainafkler gefährdet ein raid udn da spielt es keine Rolle für mich ob das ein noobhunter ist der sein pet nicht steuern kann oder ein Heiler der pets nicht gelistet hat. In beiden Fällen ist es ein Gefahr für den Raid/5er Gruppe. Es hat keiner verlangt pets in normalen fights zu heilen die normalen 20% dmg abbekommen. Keiner verlangt von euch zu heilen wenn das pet sinnlos pullt/aggor zieht. Aber so absolut sich hinzustellen und zu meinen "bei mir nicht" ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## Russelkurt (23. März 2010)

ich bin ja nun selber jäger und hexer und bin für das heilen von pets, wenn der heiler nicht grad am kämpfen ist mit der gruppenheilung. und mit meinem baum bzw. pala heile ich auch immer die pets, wenn ich nicht überfordert bin...


----------



## Nerjyana (23. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Zu Skill gehört neben ordentlich wums und heal und aggro auch ... Übersicht über den Raidverlauf/Bosskampf - gerade wenn man anspruchsvoll raidet (also nicht mit t9 in obsi rein rennt) sind es diese Kleinigkeiten die über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Versteht ihr nicht?
> 
> Bosskampf ... die 2 Tanks fallen um (tank, heiler oder und posi Fehler was auch immer) ... doch da schaltet ein hexer und ein hunter fix oder auch ein dk -- und aktivieren spot um den boss 1 sec aus dem Raid zu halten, 1-2 Schläge. Overheal auf pet würde sogar 1.5 -2 sec Zeitfenster verschaffen um die letzten hp runter zu hauen. Und dann kommt ihr Heiler und meint "ja habsch net im grid etc ... wozu auch ... hunter/hexer/dk kann ja die dinger selbst heilen "... Haut ihr dann den Boss runter während die ihre Pets heilen um euren Arsch zu retten?
> 
> keiner verlangt von euch wenn so ein pet 20% schaden frisst, dies wegzuheilen, aber sich stur hinzustellen udn zu sagen bei mir gar nicht, ist einfach nur skilllos



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Also, ich weiß ja nicht, was Ihr mit Euren Pets macht. Unser Hunter ist, was den Schaden anbelangt, fast immer auf Platz Eins/Zwei. Der kam im Traum noch nicht auf die Idee mich nach 'nem Petheal zu fragen. Und ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass sein Pet im Raid irgendwo down gegangen ist. 

Und in 'ner Ini das Pet heilen? Für mich ist das Pet kein/e Mitspieler/in. Es gehört zur Spielmechanik des Hunters oder Hexers. Sie/er sollte das Pet unter Kontrolle haben und inzwischen sollte es auch nicht mehr soviel Schaden bekommen, dass es einen Heal während des Kampfes benötigt. Insofern hat sich für mich noch nie die Frage ergeben, ob Pet heilen oder nicht. 

Was die Heilung des Hexers nach Aderlass anbelangt, ist das für mich keine Frage, dass ich das natürlich weg heile. Es sei denn, ich muss nach dem Kampf auch erst mal Mana zu mir nehmen, dann denke ich, hat der Hexer auch die Zeit dazu, es mir gleich zu tun.


----------



## Zuckerbub (23. März 2010)

Hi all

Ich beziehe mich mal auf die Zeit wo ich noch einen Jäger gespielt habe. Ok das ist schon ein paar Jahre her mittlerweile. Ich hab mit dem Jäger auch geraidet und war zu der Zeit eigentlich der ansicht (war nicht bm) das Pets eigentlich wirklich nur zum sterben gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile hat sich die ganze sache ja ein wenig geändert. Nur verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Ich spiele jetzt 2 verschiedene Heilklassen, Heilig Priester und Tanne, und mal ehrlich: Wer muss denn schon aktiv ein Pet heilen. Bei den ganzen Range Heilungen die da rausgepfeffert werden ist das doch gar nicht nötig. Sollte es mal wirklich knapp werden, ja ok hauen wir Ihm was gutes rein dem Vieh. Ich habe keine Addons installiert, daher auch kein Problem mit Pet anzeigen lassen oder nicht (heiler addons sind sowiso super langweilig). 




Dyndaemon schrieb:


> sagma seit ihr däppert? klar pets mitheilen, oda schaffen die heiler das nicht? also ich bitte euch, ich spiele Druide Eule/Heal und in Grp und Raids heale ich die pets immer mit, weil der Hunter kann schön weiter dmg machen, hat sein mana was er braucht, ein wl der kanalisiert das ja glaub da würd dmg verlust komm...unnötig und en unholy dk kann seine todesmantel benutzen um dmg aufn bos zu machen wo die dinger auch nich sooo wenig machen da her nützlich. Wenn ein heiler es nichma schafft ein pet zu heilen dann sollte er ganz aufhörn zu healn, zudem heale ich mit meinem dudu mit meinem eule gear, also beim overhealn geht mir schneller die mana weg als nem gut eq heiler, aber ich hab als grp healer shcon oftmals mehr hps und so rausgehaun als nen heal eq, und ich will jetz nich weiter über hps etc labbern. also als heiler kann man schon mal das pet anvisiern ob nun mit ner f-taste oder maus (visierst den hunter mit z.B. f4 an nochmal drücken haste pet im target, je nach tastaturbelegung) pets machen dmg leute heutzutage is dmg schon wichtig oder killt ihr die bosse mit tankdmg? und das lächerlichste ist immer noch wenn leute sagen das das pet mit seinem spot die mobs wien tank spottet, das lächerlich diese fähigkeit baut nur schnell aggro auf und wenn der tank davon die aggro verliert kanner net tanken oder is im gegesatz zu nem gut eqhunter oder wl ein newbie was sich von allein ergibt. und sagt mir jetzn ich das der newbie dd machen soll, denn wie isses noch so schön wie ich auch in rnd immer zuhören krieg, tanks rollen nur auf tank dds nur auf dd und und und. und wenn dieser newbie keine achso iiiiimmbaaa gilde hat die mit ihm den ganzen tag heros zu gehn anstatt raids zu machen dann sagt ihr nur dazu: pech. und wenn ich sowas höre sagma ham die ebay char oder ham die sleber mal kleinangefangen? denke dann natürlich ersteres. an den TE, ich finde er sollte des pet mitheilen, wenn er das nit macht, kann er nit heilen und sollte aufhören zu heilennebenbei wieso brauchn soviele leute die heilen soviele addons um zu heilen? schafft ihrs ohnen ich? also ich heile grundsätzlich ohne addons die einzigsten addosn die ich benutze sind carbonite recount dbm atlaslootund bagnon und um mir die zeit zuvertreiben wowquote2 ^.^. und ich heile ohne addons icc10/25 und kann nebenhern och gemütlich iwas andres machen esen eine rauchen was trinken or sonst was und bin auch meist oben im healmeter, wenn einer mal stirbt weil ich grad tankzugehottet hab, einfach kurz im ts ansagen ob man brezzen soll, wenn ja machenkurz miter maus auf die buffleiste paarmal rumklicken und fertig was is daran so schlimm oder schwer?. das ist meine meinungmfg Dyndaemonps: mirs egal ob ihr mich wegen rechtschreibfehler flamed or so ansonsten sorry dafür und kleinschreibung ebenfalls^^



tut mir leid das ich den Post aus Seite 8 nochmals ausgegraben habe und voll zitiere, aber ich will doch die neuen Leser in dem Thread an diesem Meisterwerk teilhaben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (23. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn ein Pet in speziellen Situationen heilen, wenn du es nicht mal in deinem Grid oder was auch immer verwendet wird, hast? Und die meisten Heiler einfach unfähig sind ohne diese Tools zu heilen. Sie haben sich hier hingestellt und offen gesagt sie haben sie nichtmal in ihrem Heilgedöns aufgelistet. Und das ist das was ich ihnen Vorhalt als fahrlässig.
> 
> Ausserdem ging es nicht um BR sondern um die letzten SEc eines Kampfes, um 1-2% eines Bosses und diese Situationen entstehen auch in lowi 5er.
> 
> ...



Es ist doch gar nicht notwendig Pets in UnitFrames unter zu bringen. 
Du sprichst hier von speziellen (wohlbemerkt seltenen) Situationen in denen es Sinn macht ein Pet zu heilen damit der Boss nicht wild marodierend durch den Raid oder die Gruppe fegt und alles umklatscht was nicht schnell genug (sorry) totstellen oder sonstige Aggroreducer genutzt hat.
Dann sprichst du davon, dass Heiler unfähig sind ohne solche tools zu heilen.
Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich persönlich habe nur Grid drauf damit ich den Schlachtzug als solches sehe und meine Ziele auswählen kann.
Mit MT Targets arbeite ich nicht - weitere "Heileraddons" nutze ich auch nicht. 
Als Heiler, seit Classic fand ich es immer wichtig auch nach einem Patch (wenn wohlmöglich nicht alle Addons aktualisiert waren) auch voll als Heiler einsetzbar zu sein.
Es kann gut sein, dass es andere Heiler gibt, die ohne Addons, Makros gar nicht mehr in der Lage sind ihren Job auszuführen. Da kann ich mich aber nur schwer reindenken.

Die Kunst eines Heilers ist es doch den Überblick zu behalten und auf Situationen reagieren zu können, wie sie auftreten.
Bei DDs bezweifel ich diesen Überblick und diese Weitsicht. Hier hat sich DPS und virtueller Schwanzvergleich etabliert. Man ist nur dann ein guter DD wenn man sich mit den anderen Recountfixierten um die oberen Ränge prügelt. Dazu bleibt man auch gerne mal im AoE stehen, zeigt sich als Movementlegastheniker oder flamed Heiler und Tanks.

Wenn es wirklich nur noch darum geht 1-2 Prozent vom Boss wegzuhauen und der Tank liegt im Dreck heilt man was da ist. Klar gehören da auch die Pets zu, wenn diese gerade die Aggro haben.
Das hat aber jetzt schon nichts mehr mit dem Beitrag des TEs zu tun.
Da ging es darum, dass sein Pet keine Heilung bekommt und deswegen umfällt. Von speziellen Situationen war da kein Wort und wenn der TE auch noch so lernresistent ist und knurren in 5ern aktiv hält, hat er es nicht anders verdient.
Hier braucht wohl keiner davon ausgehen, dass knurren notwendig ist. Wenn der Hunter unbedingt mit seinem Pet tanken möchte (auch das hab ich schon erlebt, da der sich als Tank angemeldete Vergelter, keine Lust auf diesen Job hatte und wir nicht auf einen Ersatz warten wollten) soll er das klarmachen.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Nerjyana (23. März 2010)

uguluk schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Ignoranten lesen muss, die Pets aus Prinzip nicht mitheilen, könnte ich kotzen. Wenn mir ein Heiler auf Nachfrage, warum er mein Pet verrecken liess, diese Antwort gibt, hat der beim nächsten Mob die Irreführung drauf. und das mit Salve. Dann hat er mal was zu tun.



Dann stehste schnell ohne Heiler und Tank da.... oO


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Creciente schrieb:


> Es ist doch gar nicht notwendig Pets in UnitFrames unter zu bringen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Cre



Okay ich gebe mich geschlagen.. ich rede polnisch


----------



## Nerjyana (23. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Die Heiler kümmern sich aus Prinzip nicht um die Pets, welche durch AoE Fähigkeiten des Bosses sterben. Nun tritt diese besondere Aktion auf, und kein Pet weit und breit. Doof gelaufen.



Wie war das? Der AoE-Schaden wurde so verringert, dass ein Pet nicht mehr sterben sollte???


----------



## Descartes (23. März 2010)

Alle Flächen Heilzauber, heilen im zweifelsfall das pet mit statt einen spieler soweit es sich um einen inteligenten zauber handelt...
Ansonsten seh ich es nicht ein extra das pet zu heilen, genauso wie ich zähneknirschent den aggroziehenten hexer heile der währen kurzer pausen wo man reggen könnte aderlässt.

Wenn die Taktik es vorzieht oder es über ein wipe oder nicht entscheidet ein pet tanken zu lassen dann ja aber ansonsten haben die jeweiligen klassen genug fähigkeiten ihr pet selber zu heilen
und das argument mit der zauber macht kein dmg ist nur faule ausrede. Und soviel skill sollte ein Hunter oder Hexer haben um das selber zu managen sind ja schließlich alle große Helden hier.


----------



## ÜberNoob (23. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Okay ich gebe mich geschlagen.. ich rede polnisch



komm wieder runter, PePe. Das Thema lohnt die Aufregung nicht.

Es gibt halt immer wieder Vollhirnies, die "Aus Prinzip nicht <wasauchimmer>", unbelehrbar und verbohrt, und froh wenn sie irgendwo was finden, mit dem sie anderen einen reinwürgen können. Und es gibt nette Spieler, die Teamplay mögen, die das Spiel aus Fun zocken. Das sind z.B. die Heiler die Pets heilen, oder Hexern den Aderlass. Ich wünsche Dir und uns allen möglichst viele von der letzteren Sorte.


----------



## Starfros (23. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Außerdem hat der TE gesagt, dass man die Pets nur mitheilen soll, wenn man dafür nicht in irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten kommt. Und wenn man also nichts zu tun hat und sich dann zu fein ist mal eben das Pet zu heilen, dann hat man irgendwie seine Klasse verfehlt. Oder kommt man bald auch so an "Ja der Shadow kann sich ja selbst heilen, den heil ich nicht mit"



Wenn der Shadow bzw ein spieler (ausser tank) ständig im ae stehn bleibt.....ja lasse ich ihn sterben.

Das ist die Arroganz der DPS Recount geilen affen, die meinen selsbt das sie nicht den moment haben das pet raus zuholen oder mal selbst heilen.

Abgesehen davon kommt es oft vor , ok heut zu tage nicht mehr sehr , das ein hunter fragt ob wer was zu essen bei hat für sein Pet. 
Müsste nur ein Post geben der so in der	.... to feed or not to feed. 


Aber wie war das noch gleich ...... Hunter haben immer need ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karambolage (23. März 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Huhu !
> 
> Nachdem ich vorhin in einer Heroinstanz ewig mit einem Heiler rumdiskutiert habe, stelle ich die Frage nun mal hier.
> 
> ...



Also pet heilen oder nicht kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. Auch kann man es nicht teilpauschalisieren in dem man sagt: Wenn der Heiler nicht ausgelastet ist". Ein gerade nicht heilender Heiler kann den Überblick suchen oder seine Position zum Kampf verbessern ... wie auch immer, dass ist nicht das Thema. 

Ein Heiler der grundlegend sagt: "Pets werden nicht geheilt" ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Heiler, der noch nicht lange dabei ist und ein Opfer der Spielentwicklung hin zu "CC ist egal, welcher Tank ist egal, DDs werden nur noch durch die Höhe des Schaden bewertet... " usw. Auch kann man wahrscheinlich nicht davon ausgehen, dass er knappe Situationen im high raid content kennt. 

Man braucht nicht über die Vorzüge des pets diskutieren. ein ehemaliger Gildekollege hat es beim einem Gespräch über MTs und ihr first loot recht auf den Punkt gebracht: "Gegner fallen nur durch Damage". Ein voll hochgepimpter Tank lebt trotzt seiner Ausrüstung auch nur solange die Heiler Mana haben. Was hat das mit Petheal zu tun? Ganz einfach= 

Es ist auch Aufgabe der Heiler die dps hochzuhalten. Ja, der Tank muss stehen, keine Frage, aber den MT Heiler, der nicht mal eine dps-Quelle (wenn Zeit ist) durch einen rettenden Hot oder eine Flamme erhällt, heilt halt nur auf einem mittleren Niveau. Jeder kennt das, Heileinteilungen enden beim "Wer macht Mt, wer St, ok ...rest Raid.... ein Fehler der oft zu Frust führt und auch diese Aggressionen in Rnd-Raids oft so schüren. Dieses Egalgefühl, das 1-5 DDs tot sind, Tank und heiler stehen ja noch und liegt der Boss nicht, dann haben sicher nihct die Heiler schuld, denn der Tank, der steht ja noch ^^ Heilen ist eine Kunst. Punkt, jeder der denkt: Boahh sind das aber schöne große Zahlen und wenn dann 4 Heiler den 1k dmg verlust des MAgiers mit 30k over heal ausgleichen, während die Teufelswache fällt, die eben diesem Char die dps erst ermöglichen, die vor dem lowmana den Boss in den Staub befördern , dann erkennt man die Antwort deiner Frage direkt. 

Ich würde sagen Spieler klar vor pet aber in dem Moment wo Raum ist müssen die pets geheilt werden (oder: heilfehler). Denkt nur mal an die Teufelswache die schnell mal den castern als massbuff ein paar hundert Zm beschafft (nahezu permanent !!!)...usw. Wie oft hätte man den und den Boss im Enrange noch gelegt, wenn der burst gepasst hätte. Es sollte mal Pflicht werden ein addon zu installieren, die den dps Prollern zeigt, woher ihr dps kommt, durch welche buff und das ich den oder den ele oder Dämo auf Platz 8 im Dmg meter schnell mal lieber ganz nach oben schieben sollte. 

Das Problem an Blizzards neuem Kurs ist eine Entfremdung zur Spielmechanik und den Zusammenhängen zwischen den Klassen. Ein großer Teil der Spieler hat damit wirklich Probleme. Gearscore-raidsuche oder ähnliches sind eben ein Kind dieser Veränderung. Oder kennt ihr das auch wenn Heiler oben im Healmeter stehen wollen. Mal ganz ehrlich das schafft nahezu jeder, der einfach sinnvolles Heilen ignoriert und einfach vollpower rausrotzt was geht und sich nacher brüstet der Bestet gewesen zu sein. 

Heiler teilen sich eh in 2 Lager, die es fast bis an die Spitze schaffen , weil die kürzlich implementierte Heilpower in Spiel mit genügend overheal alles möglich macht und die die es an die Spitze schaffen, weil sie gelernt haben skills zu lesen und ihre Heilung da einzusetzen wie und wo sie gebraucht wird. 

Lass dich also nicht verunsichern. Den Heiler findest du später nicht naben Dir wenn die heroischen Modi der raids bestreitest.


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. März 2010)

Redolan schrieb:


> und da wunderst du dich warum dein pet andauernd aus den latschen kippt? Kein wunder wenn das pet nen mob spottet...


Owned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (23. März 2010)

Ich erwarte erstmal nicht, dass meine Pets geheilt werden. Die stehen an der letzten Stelle der Prioritätenliste. 
Und in Heros darf mir auch keiner erzählen, dass ein totes Pet den Ausgang der Instanz entscheidet. *lol* 
Raids sind etwas anderes. In Raids kann der DPS-Verlust duchaus etwas ausmachen, aber dort achten die Heiler auch auf mehr bzw. erwarte ich mehr. Ist mir aber auch noch keiner untergekommen, der sich zu fein gewesen wäre, Pets zu heilen ... 


Aber mal nebenbei gefragt: Wann bekommen Pets Schaden?

Aggro sollten sie keine haben, und wer da was falsch einstellt, muss sich halt nicht wundern. Ja, ist mir auch schon passiert .. shit happens. *g*
Gegen AE-Effekte konnte man zumindest bei Jäger und DK Schadensreduce skillen, würde mich wundern, wenn´s bei Hexern ncht so wäre ... oder ist das mittlerweile nich sogar passiv dabei? Man kann das Pet aber auch einfach mal vor der Nova oder nem Wirbeln zurückpfeifen ... jaja, DPS-Verlust, wie schrecklich. ^^
Bleiben Krankheiten und Gifte etc. ... da finde ich es schon nett, wenn sie entfernt werden, aber in der Prioritätenliste stehen die Pets auch da zuletzt. Wird aber meist doch gemacht ... danke an die freundlichen Heiler. ^^
Im Normalfall reichen dort aber auch Tier heilen, Lebenslinie oder Todesmantel (wie viele DKs wissen, dass sie damit ihr Pet heilen können, na?). Und wer das nicht bringt, weils *seine Rota unterbricht* .. no comment.

Es gibt also einige Möglichkeiten, selbst etwas für sein Pet zu tun ...


----------



## Karambolage (23. März 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Alle Flächen Heilzauber, heilen im zweifelsfall das pet mit statt einen spieler soweit es sich um einen inteligenten zauber handelt...
> Ansonsten seh ich es nicht ein extra das pet zu heilen, genauso wie ich zähneknirschent den aggroziehenten hexer heile der währen kurzer pausen wo man reggen könnte aderlässt.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du selbstverständlich IMMER kontrollierst, ob der Hexer nicht Aderlass gesocklt hat und Du von dieser Meinung absiehst, wenn der Hexer oom ist in einer burst phase... oder Du sobald zB die Teufelswache oom ist und so den Dämonischen Pakt nicht konstant aufrecht erhalten kann, den Hexer auch brav heilst.... weil sonst gute Nacht, du Genie.... (btw, hab gestern den ersten Dämo mit Wichtel skillung gesehen, hatte es echt raus , spannend) Wobei du wahrscheinlich so wie der Spezialist letzt im Raid sagen würdest, Hexer haben immer den Wichtel draussen in Pahsenverschiebung oder man ist ein noob. Man hab ich mich noobig gefühlt. 

Falls Du keine Ahnung von den erwähnten Dingen hast, vergiss es einfach und werd glücklich.



Descartes schrieb:


> Wenn die Taktik es vorzieht oder es über ein wipe oder nicht entscheidet ein pet tanken zu lassen dann ja aber ansonsten haben die jeweiligen klassen genug fähigkeiten ihr pet selber zu heilen
> und das argument mit der zauber macht kein dmg ist nur faule ausrede. Und soviel skill sollte ein Hunter oder Hexer haben um das selber zu managen sind ja schließlich alle große Helden hier.



"faule ausrede" ...find ich echt gut. ich lüg mal rum: Mein Pet beschert allen castren 300-400 zm. Krass gelogen oder... ? Hoffentlich, weil sonst dürfte dein Weltbild einstürzen.


----------



## Xtreem (23. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Das Thema lohnt die Aufregung nicht.



Wird sich nach dieser Weinorgie ohnehin nichts ändern.


----------



## Super PePe (23. März 2010)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Wird sich nach dieser Weinorgie ohnehin nichts ändern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da heißt es 

in vino veritas


----------



## SavagePoetry (23. März 2010)

Knurren anlassen is fail, wenns wirklich is kannst immer noch manuell zünden.
Das in der Hero ein Tank down geht erlebt man außer HdR eigentlich so gut wie nicht mehr, mach Knurren aus Pet hatt keine Aggro bekommt keinen schaden Heiler braucht ned Heilen(Pet).


----------



## *JonnyBeGood* (23. März 2010)

Godan schrieb:


> Ich heile mit meinem Schami und mit meinem Dudu grundsätzlich keine Pets mit.
> Wer ein Pet mitbringt, muss sich auch selbst darum kümmern.
> 
> Wenn ich unterbeschäftigt bin, mach ich lieber mit Schaden auf den/die Gegner als ein Pet zu heilen.



muss ich doch schmuntzeln. du bist als heiler(!) in einer gruppe unterwegs und lässt die pets deiner gefährten verrecken (die TEIL des Chars sind), zugunsten deines eigenen DMG-outputs? als heiler? 

die ohnehin schon verstorbene grundidee von WoW und des genres allgemein wälzt sich grad in ihrem grab

aber aus der sicht eines imbasuperspeeddpsrunnerwowjunkies, der nachts von dps und gearscores träumt, kann ich das verstehen.

(ich greife niemanden aufgrund von 5 zeilen, sonst weiß ich ja nichts über den menschen, an, sonder eben nur diese 5 zeilen und die aussage darin)

---

zum thema: für einen heiler (frische 80er außen vor) ist es völlig wurscht wenn er im laufe einer 5erhero paar casts mehr (auf die pets) macht oder nicht. er hat zeit und mana OHNE ENDE. ich für meinen teil muss nicht einmal wasser trinken in ner hero, so overgeared ist man mittlerweile schon. so stehen wir dann vor der wahl: tun oder nicht tun....hmm...was mich dazu motiviert? naja, ich bin heiler und das pet is in meiner grp und kämpft an meiner seite zb.. . was mich daran hindert? IMBAgehabe, falsche eitelkeit und/oder stolz und was weiß der geier was noch für irrationale denkbarrieren.

kein HEILER kann mir einen VERNÜNFTIGEN grund geben, pets nicht mitzuheilen, da es nun mal seine rolle verlangt PUNKT alles andere sind ausreden.


trotzdem werde ich ingame niemanden flamen wenn er es nicht tut, da ich das spiel für mich spiele und mich nicht als moralapostel oder sonst was beauftragt fühle und selbst wenn, es eh keinen sinn machen würde.

tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jäger4Immer (23. März 2010)

Ein Heiler der nicht alles heilt, wäre so als ob der Tank sich selbst zu heilen hätte, nur weil er es kann (sofern er kann). 

Wenn ich in Heros gehe verlasse ich mich drauf der jeder seinen Job macht, ich als Jäger Dmg (welches Irreführung auf den Tank einschliesst) und der Tank nur tankt, also hat der Heiler auch seien Job zu machen, und gefälligst alles zu heilen, was verletzt ist (in Priorität Tank->Heiler->DD-Chars->Pet). Wenn er es net hin bekommt, hat er ein Problem mit der Beherrschung seines Chars. 

Für "unbelehrbare" Heiler, man kann Irreführung nicht nur auf Tanks machen. 

Spiele selbst noch 2 Heilchars und ich heile alles was verletzt ist, nach Priorität.

Alle die für Nichtheilen sind, haben entweder den Char und seine Aufgabe nie kapiert oder nie einen Char mit Pet wirklich gespielt, wird wohl net immer so sein, aber der Verdacht drängt sich auf.


----------



## Foertel (23. März 2010)

Punktum, der HEILER entscheidet ob er euer Pet heilt, NICHT ihr, wenn er es heilt freut euch, wenn nicht, achtet besser auf es...

PS: Der Heiler entscheidet auch ob er euch heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich hab bspw schon mehr als einen DD sterben lassen der meinte immer und immer wieder Aggro zu ziehen und wenn ein Pet Knurren oder so anhat, PECH gehabt, allgemeinen Schaden den ein Pet bekommt heil ich meißt weg, weil ich eh einschlaf, aber Dummheit kann man nicht heilen...


----------



## Fedaykin (23. März 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> Punktum, der HEILER entscheidet ob er euer Pet heilt, NICHT ihr, wenn er es heilt freut euch, wenn nicht, achtet besser auf es...




Meine Güte. Wo sind wir denn hier? Im Kindergarten?

Genauso könnte der Tank argumentieren, dass er entscheidet welchen Mob er abspottet und welche nicht. Genauso könnte der DD entscheiden welchen Mob er vom Heiler nimmt und welche nicht..herrje.


----------



## Nerjyana (23. März 2010)

Ich frage noch einmal: wo in aller Welt sterben Euch denn die Pets weg? 

In 'nem 10er Raid? Sorry, aber solange das noch kein Clearrun ist, habe ich genug zu heilen.
In 'ner 5er Ini? Die müsst Ihr mir schon mal zeigen, wo das passieren soll. Und btw. ich heile zwar die pets nicht aktiv, aber decursen steht außer Frage. Insofern geht bei mir kein Pet wegen eines Gifteffektes drauf.

Und, ja, @ Scytale, manche DD's sollte man sterben lassen, wenn sie z.B. nicht vom Boss weglaufen bei 'nem Klingenwirbel. Erkläre mir, warum ich das wegheilen soll, selbst, wenn ich es kann. Es ist wie viele schon sagten: wir sind ein Team in einer Ini oder einem Raid. Dort hat jeder seine Aufgabe. Und die Aufgabe des DD's ist es nun mal nicht nur DPS zu fahren, sondern auch die Aufgaben von Tank und Heiler zu erleichtern. Und wenn er diese Aufgaben absichtlich nicht ausfüllt, dann kann er die Ini allein machen.

btw: Würde ein DD nur *bähm* machen sollen, würde das die Spielmechanik so hergeben.


----------



## Kankru (23. März 2010)

Girderia schrieb:


> das petheal ist für den allerwertesten, ae-red. ist standardmäßig bei jeder art pet aktiv, aber es ist erstaunlich wie dreist einige heiler sind. ich habe noch nie von einem heiler verlangt dass er schaden macht, wie kommt er dazu von mir zu verlangen zu heilen.



Hmm, der Heiler hat skills zum Heilen, sehr nützlich, Jäger ham Skills um ihr Pet zu heilen, warum nicht nutzen?
Ich sage nichts gegen oder für Heilung, in 5er Inzen heile ich die aus Langeweile mit, aber im 25er nehmen sie mir nur die Übersicht ausm Grid und da bleibts aus (aber da kommt genug AE-Heal und der Raid ist wichtiger)


----------



## Dogarn (23. März 2010)

finde Grundsätzlich, dass das Mana der Heiler an die Spieler gehen sollte, nicht auf die pets.
Dennoch heile ich den tank mit Kettenheilung, wegen der Nahdds. wenn ein pet dabei ist, was den heal abbekommt, freut sich der Petbesitzer.

Am ende liegt der Boss und alle frueen sich


----------



## Synus (23. März 2010)

Also Pets nicht zu heilen weil "mans nicht tut" oder weil man keinen Sinn dahinter sieht ist dämlich, allerdings entscheiden bei mir andere Faktoren ob ich ein Pet heile oder nicht...

1.Durch das zusätzliche Einblenden von Pets bei Healbot etc. geht übersicht und Platz verloren.

2. Pets bekommen -besonders nach 3.3 - oft gar keinen und wenn dann wenig Schaden und nur bei Ausnahmen sterben sie ( z.B bei den Schlangen in Gundrak oder wenn sie während einem Wirbeln am Mob stehn)

3. Die meisten Klassen mit Pets können diese auch selber heilen, wenn sies für nötig betrachten.

4. Einige Pets besitzen einen Instant Rezz.

 Eigentlich kommts drauf an, wieviel Mühe sich der Heiler oder DD machen will um etwas zu verhindern, was eh sehr selten passiert.


----------



## Gatar (23. März 2010)

_<lagbedingtes Doppelpost entfernt>_


----------



## Gatar (23. März 2010)

Pets, die Heal brauchen, sollten ihre Halter in die Allerwertesten beißen.

Mit 90% weniger AoE dmg sollte ein Pet nie so viel Schaden kriegen, dass es mehr als Gruppenheal benötigt.
Alles andere sind definitiv Haltungsfehler, zB. Aggro gezogen, auf böser Erde (Lava?) stehengelassen, etc.

Zum heilen gehören immer zwei - ein Tank, der dem Boss den Rücken zudreht hat auch kein Recht, sich beim Heiler zu beschweren, wenn er den Geisterheiler von nah sieht.
Hunterpets haben Talente zur Selbstheilung und der Jäger kann sie hotten, Magier und dks können ihre Pets ggf. neu beschwören. Wenn das noch nicht ausreicht, liegt die Schuld wohl nicht beim Heiler.

Und btw: wenn einem Heiler so langweilig ist, dass er Zeit für Petheilung hätte, ist die Ini wohl nicht so hart dass die paar hundert dps wichtig wären...


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (23. März 2010)

Den ein oder anderen passiven Kettenheal bekommt das Pet bei mir ab. Direkt heil ich das ding aber nicht.


----------



## BlueMode (23. März 2010)

mein pet hat früher obsi getankt... soviel zum thema hält nichts aus

naja ich als jäger bin nat. der Meinung das pets mitgeheilt werden sollten
auch wenn das inzwischen besser geworden ist /bekommen ja nur noch 10% AoE-Schaden


----------

